#ubuntu-google 2015-12-21
<fazer> oh ok.
<robbert> darkxst: ok, so although i added the quilt files to the package and double-checked, debdiff still says that both packages are identical
<robbert> darkxst: is it maybe because just a diff file was added?
<darkxst> robbert, did you give the modified one a new version? perhaps its overwriting the old package?
<robbert> darkxst: to compare them, i simply built the package before the changes with quilt and after, and then compared the results
<darkxst> robbert, do `dch -i` to edit the changelog and set new version
<darkxst> you will probably need to grab a clean copy of the ubuntu source now also
<darkxst> for the debdiff
<robbert> darkxst: i edited the changelog and set the new version to 3.18.2ubuntu4, but there is still no change as no file was added or deleted
<robbert> darkxst: isnt it fine like that, can i just submit the change to bazaar and post the screenshot?
<darkxst> robbert, you must be comparing to your modified version, and not the exact ubuntu version
<darkxst> debdiff will pick up all changes including the changelog entry you just made
<darkxst> though attach the bazaar + screenshot for now
<darkxst> robbert, for upstream you will need a patch against git master branch anyway
<robbert> darkxst: alright, so could you give me another 12 hours? its 2am here and i really need some sleep :)
<darkxst> robbert, time extended/
<robbert> darkxst: thanks and good night
<darkxst> good night
<anchit_1729> Hi, what do I have to do in the unity task? I can't understand. Any help?
<subins2000> didrocks: Hey
<didrocks> hey subins2000/
 * didrocks switch back his keyboard to azerty
<subins2000> Did u see the debdiff
<didrocks> subins2000: not yet, I just answered you on the codein interface
<didrocks> (have bazillon of emails/reviews this morning ;))
<subins2000> Yeah, saw that
<didrocks> let me do it right now
<subins2000> Okay
<didrocks> subins2000: looks perfect to me, (just some metadata to add, will come to that in a minute)
<didrocks> subins2000: did you succeed with your ppa and building something out of it?
<subins2000> The .deb file still don't install the icon to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable
<subins2000> I think I added the rules in Makefile.am wrong
<didrocks> yeah, I think one line is missing
<didrocks> the link between the icon and the install path
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> hum, autoreconf is run…
<didrocks> subins2000: not related, but you need to run update-maintainer
<subins2000> didrocks: I ran
<didrocks> (this update the Maintainer field to ubuntu, which should have been done in -1ubuntu1, but hasn't been done apparenlty)
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> I don't spot anything wrong right off the bat, I'm running a build
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> I think I know :)
<didrocks> I'm sure it's installing it in destdir
<didrocks> (by make install)
<didrocks> but the package doesn't
<subins2000> Yeah, why the package doesn't ?
<didrocks> ok, so, this is a multiple binary packages, right?
<subins2000> yes
<didrocks> meaning, one source provide different binaries
<subins2000> yes
<didrocks> when one source package provide one binary, it's easy:
<didrocks> make install >> in the package
<didrocks> but when you have multiple of them
<didrocks> you need to tell "that file goes there, that file goes to that other package"
<didrocks> and so on…
<didrocks> so that you split those :)
<subins2000> okay
<didrocks> so, if you look in debian/
<didrocks> you have some *.install files
<subins2000> yes
<didrocks> those are the files listing the directories (or files) that this binary package should install
<didrocks> (the name of the file is the name of the binary package)
<didrocks> debian/metacity.install is installing usr/share/applications (which is the desktop file)
<didrocks> I would put the path for the svg here
<didrocks> then, update your changelog to list that you have modified debian/metacity.install as well
<subins2000> So, I add "usr/share/icons" to it
<subins2000> it = metacity.install
<didrocks> exactly!
<subins2000> No full path
<subins2000> to icon
<didrocks> no, better to not be too specific
<subins2000> Okay
<didrocks> if one day, we change to a png, we don't need to change that then
<didrocks> (still, we need to ensure that only that file is installed)
<subins2000> Since I ran buildeb, compiled files have been made in the directory, would that be a problem ?
<didrocks> normally, it shouldn't
<didrocks> debian/rules clean is called
<didrocks> and that's supposed to clean everything
<didrocks> some packages are badly implemented regarding that
<didrocks> and don't clean everything (or clean too much)
<didrocks> but that's the minority
<subins2000> So, what should I run to remove all those
<didrocks> at worst, we will see it in the debdiff :)
<didrocks> so just run debuild for now
<subins2000> Shouldn't I add that file in quilt ?
<didrocks> no, all files in debian/ are part of the "packaging"
<subins2000> Okay
<didrocks> and we don't apply a diff on what is already basically a diff to the source package :)
<flocculant> subins2000: I said he would be back - just not at the weekend ;)
<flocculant> hi didrocks :)
<didrocks> hey flocculant!
<subins2000> flocculant: I guess you were right :-)
<didrocks> yeah, I would have warned otherwise :)
<didrocks> I have this feeling that on #ubuntu-devel or -desktop I'm in a empty room, with a candle :)
<didrocks> subins2000: once it's build, there is *just* a last step (tagging the patch)
<didrocks> so that your next future you can know what this change is about in 10 years ;)
<subins2000> didrocks: There is already a metacity ubuntu3 package in my PPA, shouldn't I remove to upload the latest ubuntu3 package ?
<didrocks> subins2000: yeah, you probably have to wait for 30 minutes at least for the removal to be proceeded
<didrocks> I don't remember if LP supports packages with the same version
<subins2000> How can I remove it ?
<didrocks> oh, from the interface
<didrocks> you have a "delete package" on your right
<didrocks> packages*
<didrocks> even
<didrocks> then, you select it, and click "delete"
<subins2000> Yup, got it
<didrocks> ok, so, just a word on versioning as you are getting on the subject
<didrocks> I didn't want to add too much on you the first time ;)
<didrocks> so, basically, you can't upload twice a package with the same version
<didrocks> (ofc)
<didrocks> what we do, when we use ppa before uploading to that distro, we append ~ppaX
<didrocks> with ~ppa1
<didrocks> then, if we need to fix:
<didrocks> ~ppa2…
<didrocks> and so on
<didrocks> ~ is less than nothing
<didrocks> so 42-0ubuntu1 is higher than 42-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<didrocks> for instance
<subins2000> oh
<didrocks> just a trick, that way, we don't need to delete/clean anything :)
<subins2000> Right
<didrocks> ok, so last thing: on the patch
<didrocks> as I told you, it's something that we try to enforce for long
<didrocks> basically a description of the patch
<didrocks> here, it's fine, there is one patch, and it's easy to understand
<didrocks> imagine when you have 30 of them, don't know the package and need to look back at this 5 years down the road…
<didrocks> so, there is DEP3, which is a debian way of formatting patches
<didrocks> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<didrocks> basically, you should edit your patch file
<didrocks> (which is in debian/patches/<your patch name>)
<subins2000> yes
<didrocks> with your editor of choice and add something like that on top:
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14125957/
<didrocks> basically:
<didrocks> - first line: short description
<didrocks> - then long description
<didrocks> - Forwarded: upstream bug tracker where you forwarded the patch
<didrocks> - Bug-Ubuntu: self explanatory
<didrocks> - Author: so that we can blame you in years ;)
<subins2000> hehe :D
<flocculant> and we will :p
<didrocks> haha
<flocculant> some flavour qa lead probably :D
<didrocks> for instance! :-)
<flocculant> he he he
<didrocks> more seriously, when doing package merges, it's really nice to have the context
<didrocks> still sad that not everyone is following this (it's recommended for the past 5 years but not a requirement) and take the time just to say "this was about…"
<subins2000> In launchpad, should I use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/1524889 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/+bug/1524889
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1524889 in metacity "Metacity Icon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<subins2000> for the Bug-Ubuntu label
<didrocks> subins2000: I would even use: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524889
<didrocks> which is just a redirect
<subins2000> Okay
<didrocks> (basically, not important at all, just take the shorter one)
<didrocks> shortest*
<subins2000> and here is my edited patch file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14125990/
<didrocks> subins2000: nitpick: you can just add an empty line between the end of your stenza and Index:
<didrocks> the rest is perfect :)
<subins2000> Added
<didrocks> ok, so, just regenerate a debdiff!
<subins2000> Shouldn't I do a dput ?
<didrocks> before or after, if you want to build to the ppa, right
<didrocks> oh, you didn't run debdiff locally?
<subins2000> I'm going to run debdiff
<didrocks> ok, you can dput then, but it's more for you to have a binary to run (and tests ;))
<subins2000> debdiff : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14126017/
<subins2000> I installed the .deb and the icon installs now :D
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> ok, there is just a small typo in the diff (will fix it), and let me try a local build :)
<didrocks> on xenial
<didrocks> ah, and I'm going to reference the bug report in the changelog
<didrocks> I didn't tell you, my fault ;)
<didrocks> so, for the system to reference and close the downstream (ubuntu) bug automatically in launchpad when the package is published in xenial
<didrocks> we have a syntax for that
<subins2000> hmm
<didrocks> we just put "(LP: #bug_number)"
<didrocks> in debian/changelog, next to the description
<didrocks> I'm going to add this :)
<subins2000> I added it too
<didrocks> subins2000: building your package in a distro-like configuration (sbuild) on my machine
<didrocks> subins2000: dpkg-deb -I -> -rw-r--r-- root/root     15596 2015-12-21 09:08 ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/metacity.svg
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> subins2000: everything looks good to me, I can upload it to ubuntu (maybe you want to follow your first upload and build, so waiting on you to be around if you want ;))
<subins2000> yeah
<subins2000> let's do it
 * didrocks dput ubuntu metacity_3.18.1-1ubuntu3_source.changes
<didrocks> subins2000: please have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/1:3.18.1-1ubuntu3 :)
<didrocks> you can click on the builders to follow the build if you want :)
<didrocks> see the description matching your work as well
<didrocks> subins2000: and the xenial-changes ML: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/2015-December/003957.html
<subins2000> nice
<subins2000> my name on a package
<didrocks> congrats!
<didrocks> you did really well :)
<subins2000> Will this be accepted in next xenial ?
<didrocks> it's already building in xenial :)
<didrocks> so yeah, if it builds everywhere it was building, it should ;)
<subins2000> Yay, I can brag about it with my friends
<didrocks> so, basically, the transit is:
<didrocks> xenial-proposed (building there, checking for installation, running tests)
<didrocks> if all those pass, copied in xenial
<didrocks> (this takes approx 1.5h)
<didrocks> and yeah, totally brag about it with your friends :)
<didrocks> subins2000: mind clicking on the submit for review button in the interface so that I can accept it?
<subins2000> Is there any other tasks for packaging ?
<didrocks> subins2000: sure, there are, still on the same list I guess
<didrocks> (remember the web page with the list of "defects"
<didrocks> )
<didrocks> if you want we can close this task, and I can add a new instance that you can grab
<didrocks> (task approved!)
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> nice one subins2000 :)
<subins2000> Thanks guys
<subins2000> It has been wonderful. Looking forward to more tasks
<didrocks> yeah, there are still instances free :)
<didrocks> congats again subins2000!
<subins2000> Aww, thanks :-)
<didrocks> you know, even once google code in is done, we always need (either in ubuntu or various flavors) some help on packaging
<didrocks> like updating a package to new version and such
<didrocks> that's how I started btw ;)
<subins2000> Can't wait to see my icon in every Ubuntu xenial installation in the world
<didrocks> now, you have the basic and get a little bit how patch system and packaging works
<didrocks> heh I guess so! :)
<subins2000> yup, will contribute to Ubuntu if I have time
<didrocks> armhf is still building, but all other archs are built
<subins2000> yeah
<subins2000> didrocks: You have been very helpful. Thanks so much
<didrocks> subins2000: you're really welcome! You know how to reach me if you need anything :)
<subins2000> yeah
<subins2000> didrocks: So, I received an email with subject "[ubuntu] metacity_3.18.1-1ubuntu3_source.changes (Rejected)
<subins2000> "
<didrocks> subins2000: from your ppa, right?
<subins2000> "File metacity_3.18.1-1ubuntu3.debian.tar.xz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents."
<didrocks> yeah, that's from your ppa :)
<subins2000> from my PPA
<didrocks> that's because the same version exists now in the archive (and you can't have the same version in multiple place if it's already in the archive)
<didrocks> so, yeah, if you want to upload to your ppa, need to upload a "higher" version
<didrocks> you*
<didrocks> (for the same serie, xenial, ofc)
<subins2000> But the new metacity is uploaded in the metacity ppa right ?
<didrocks> hum, which ppa? ;)
<didrocks> so, it's not in your ppa
<didrocks> because if was rejected
<didrocks> due to the version mismatch
<didrocks> but
<subins2000> So, I ignore this email
<didrocks> it's not in the archive :)
<didrocks> it's*
<didrocks> it's in the archive*
<subins2000> Okay, So I ignore this email
<didrocks> yeah, it's just if you really needed it in your ppa, you would need to reupload with a difference version in debian/changelog
<didrocks> but well, as the exact same changes are now in xenial… :)
<subins2000> Okay, Thanks :-)
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> subins2000: FYI: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity
<didrocks> so, you can see now it's fully built in xenial-proposed
<didrocks> (the second line)
<didrocks> it will migrate to the release pocket (what people call "xenial")
<didrocks> once the tests are passing
<subins2000> hmmm
<Girish> Can anybody please review my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<ahayzen> Girish, popey is still updating the pages, that's why it lead to the main page and not the actual section... yet ;-)
<ahayzen> Girish, the link should work now, i just added it in :-)
<ahayzen> Girish, could you do the same on all your readme's and we'll make sure the link exists on the coreapp pages
<Girish> ahayzen: Sure.
<ahayzen> thanks
<Girish> ahayzen: Will you be able to review this task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<ahayzen> Girish, popey can :-)
<Girish> popey: please review this.
<ahayzen> Girish, for https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-docviewer-app/READMEs/+merge/281013 that would have been this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5120315407466496/ ?
<fazer> popey, balloons wants me to assign importance to the bugs that I'm triaging but launchpad doesn't let me.
<fazer> working on this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6196069725634560/?sp-page=1
<AndroUser> Hi there, can anyone check my work? My task is adding unittest to wiki.py
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, what's happening with my task - "
<MatthewAllen> Add bug report link to tracker testcases (Ubuntu)"?
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: waiting for balloons to ack it - I wouldn't know if your code blows it to pieces ;) I've acked which option of the 2 I prefer
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: if Nick is not about by tomorrow evening I will approve it - but there might be merge request things to deal with - at least you can get on with something else then
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, mmk too easy - I'll get working on the "Fix a bug" task, and submit it when I can move on - cheers :-)
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: okey doke - if Nick hasn't looked by tomorrow about this time - ping me or mail via the task
<Verdislau> oi
<Verdislau> algum br?
<Verdislau> estou precisando de uma ajuda
<Verdislau> hi
<wxl> !es | Verdislau
<ubot93> Verdislau: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wxl> perhaps that stock answer is not the best piece of advice
<wxl> but suffice it to say i don't think we have many spanish speakers amongst us
<Verdislau> thanks
<wxl> jose being the exception to that rule
<Verdislau> y
<wxl> if the problem is difficult to describe in english, i would either hunt down jose or perhaps try #ubuntu-es, even though they're not necessarily familiar with gci
<wxl> they may be able to help translate enough for all of us to understand one another XD
<jose> it's br
<jose> or pr
<xcub> Hi ahayzen
<ahayzen> xcub, o/
<xcub> can I ask you a question about Bacon2D?
<ahayzen> xcub, yeah :-) i've used it a little bit, whats up ?
<xcub> Well, whenever I try to create a new custom component, I get the error ../3rdparty/qml-box2d/Box2D/Dynamics/b2World.cpp:109: b2Body* b2World::CreateBody(const b2BodyDef*): Assertion `IsLocked() == false' failed.
<xcub> Aborted (core dumped)
<xcub> , and I was wondering why this was happening?
<ahayzen> blimey!
<ahayzen> how are you creating the component?
<ahayzen> xcub, do you mind putting the relevant bits of code in pastebin ?
<xcub> var newBall = ball.createObject(gameScene);
<xcub> Sure, but can i add that this happens everywhere, but the very first times I call the createObject() method on a component.
<ahayzen> let me check what my code looks like, if i have anything similar...
<ahayzen> xcub, so i had like.... var comp = Qt.createComponent("BaseObject.qml"); var sprite = comp.createObject(scene, {"color": "#0F0"});
<ahayzen> xcub, where do you create your ball variable ?
<xcub> In a switch statement
<ahayzen> xcub, can you pastebin the section of code?
<xcub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14131709/
<ahayzen> xcub, is the actual ball created further up?
<xcub> yup
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> xcub, are you able to create one without using the createObject? and doing like Ball {} ?
<xcub> Nope, it's a component
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> xcub, i'm not sure exactly what the error means, if you are on telegram you could try in the bacon2d group and see if Ken can help you?
<ahayzen> he'll probably be quicker than me :-)
<xcub> I tried, but ken is'nt on there
<ahayzen> says he was last online 1 minute ago :-)
<xcub> but why isn't his name in the sidebar? I mean the channel is showing a bunch of pullrequests he's made on github, but i don't think he's on irc.
<ahayzen> xcub, i meant on Telegram
<xcub> ohhh... I've never heard of telegram before, thanks!
<ahayzen> hah :-)
<krishna_ravi732> Hello, can anyone help me setup the dialer app on the ubuntu sdk or the desktop?
<krishna_ravi732> i am trying to replicate the bug mentioned here: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4555594971217920/?sp-is_beginner=False
<krishna_ravi732> when i run it on the desktop, it says no network, and will not make the call
<krishna_ravi732> and i am not sure of how to deploy this to the emulator
<tsimonq2> balloons, jose, popey: An idea would be to have a form for students to fill out to be able to give an idea for a task.
<adueppen> tsimonq2: or at least ask if there are any more tasks that can be created in a certain category (e.g. mockups)
<tsimonq2> adueppen: well yeah
<adueppen> tsimonq2: I differentiate that from just giving ideas because I don't exactly have any ideas for UI tasks, all I know is that I would kinda like some.
<tsimonq2> adueppen: good point
<tsimonq2> balloons, jose, popey: adueppen's point of just more tasks for each category would be good too
<krishna_ravi732> Do any of you know how I can contact Tiago Salem Herrmann
<tsimonq2> krishna_ravi732: can you please link to the task?
<krishna_ravi732> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/4555594971217920/?sp-status=2&sp-is_exhausted=False&sp-is_beginner=False&sp-page=1
<krishna_ravi732> i am planning on doing that task
<krishna_ravi732> only i cant even replicate the bug
<wxl> krishna_ravi732: how are you attempting to replicate
<krishna_ravi732> wxl: i ran it through the desktop
<krishna_ravi732> but it wont happen, it says no network
<wxl> krishna_ravi732: then that's a different issue :)
<krishna_ravi732> and i am not sure of how i can deploy it to the ubuntu emulator ;D
<wxl> one form of contact is here krishna_ravi732 https://launchpad.net/~tiagosh
<wxl> i got to that by going to the codebase and then clicking on his name
<krishna_ravi732> wxl: awesome, will try to contact him through that
<wxl> krishna_ravi732: what i can tell you is he does work for canonical, but i'm not sure of what irc nick he might use
<wxl> krishna_ravi732: since his lp id is tiagosh, that might be his nick.
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> well, tiagosh isn't registered
<krishna_ravi732> i dont think he idles in IRC as tiagosh
<wxl> Girish: did you ever get your video watched?
<Girish-android> Nope, still waiting.
<wxl> i started a bit on it last night but it was insanely quiet
<Girish-android> Yeah I don't have a microphone.
<Girish-android> I am using the built in microphone.
<wxl> might want to YELL :)
<Girish-android> Plus I recorded in .ogv and YouTube doesn't support .ogv. So I converted to .mp4 which diminished the audio levels by more than half
<wxl> what did you use to convert?
<Girish-android> Using a headphones helps.
<Girish-android> Oh it was an online converter. I don't remember its name.
<wxl> oh yeah well there's your problem
<wxl> i'd use ffmpeg or something
<adueppen> or you could probably just download openbox or something and use that to convert
<wxl> i don't think openbox will help too much in terms of conversions
<wxl> at least not anymore than compiz, although i don't know; it seems to get stranger and stranger every day
<adueppen> whoops meant openshot
<Girish-android> Video recording and editing sucks in my Ubuntu. Buggy and laggy. Had to transfer my files to my Mac and use iMovie
<wxl> XD
<wxl> Girish: what did you use?
<Girish-android> Used Record My Desktop to record video and Openshot video editor to edit
<Girish-android> The final .mp4 produced by Openshot was un - playable. It would stop or freeze at random places.
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-22
<Girish-android> I even tried the mp4 in a different OS but got the same results.
<Girish> I just noticed that the video sounds fine on my computer but  lower on Youtube.
<Girish> Someone please review the task. I've been waiting for 3 days.
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<ahayzen> Girish, it is super close to xmas :-)
<ahayzen> Girish, also you should be able to claim https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5120315407466496/ and then get it approved as you have already done https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-docviewer-app/READMEs/+merge/281013 ?
<wxl> hey Girish i have a thought. with the volume so low i think it's hard to understand you. perhaps it might be good to use voice synthesis? have you thought about that?
<malevasquez_> hey
<Girish> wxl:  I'll buy a mic and re record the video.
<ahayzen> Girish, could you update the design doc link in the music-app readme branch, as you did with weather, then its all good to go :-) and the commit message :-)
<Girish> wxl: Can you give me a ahayzen Done.
<wxl>  huh?
<Girish> Ooooooooooooooooooops.
<Girish> ahayzen: Done *
<ahayzen> Girish, hehe thanks :-)
<Girish> ahayzen: wxl: Could anyone of you give me a 'More work needed' on this task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<ahayzen> Girish, i can't, i think only Alan can as he is a mentor
<jose> Girish: let's check.
<jose> all set
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I just made the changes to the bug reporting link you asked for - just pushed it on Launchpad :)
<MatthewAllen> https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-qa-website/gci5957015671144448/+merge/281167
<Girish> jose: wxl: popey: Re recorded the video using a mic. Much better sound now, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPLpbo9H-10&feature=youtu.be
<Girish> It still sounds way better in my machine although.
<Girish> Youtube encoding is at fault here.
<Girish> I also uploaded the raw file to Dropbox. You can download it if you are still having issues with the sound.
<Girish> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3za2ywjrsqxqmsw/1.%20Getting%20started.mp4?dl=0
<Girish> Please approve the task now. Really want to get started with the QA tasks.
<wxl> overall it seems good to me Girish but i have no ability to approve it. we'll have to leave that to the admins (see topic)
<wxl> in other news, have you enjoyed working with the sdk, Girish? do you plan on developing some apps of your own?
<Girish-android>  I'm a dabbler in web technologies and would love to make web apps!
<wxl> have you tried scopes at all?
<Girish-android> I know about them but haven't tried it
 * wxl wonders if we have a scopes task
<wxl> nope
<Girish-android> wxl: Add one!
<magi_> hi, I'm having trouble booting the current Ubuntu GNOME live session
<magi_> after the 'Ubuntu GNOME' splash screen
<magi_> the GUI doesn't load
<magi_> I'm left with 'Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch) ubuntu-gnome tty3', while asking me for a login
<magi_> can someone help me?
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, so I did as you said; deleted the MP, linked the right branch and posted a new screenshot with adwaita
<Girish> I believe that's a bug with the daily build. I was getting the same error some days ago.
<darkxst> robbert, that doesnt look that good, maybe the screenshot is stretched somehow?
<darkxst> magi_, install xserver-xorg-legacy
<darkxst> robbert, also I don't know if its just the screenshot making them look wierd, but I wouldnt touch the existing repeat/cursors sections, they were set out to a specific design
<magi_> darkxst: okay going to try taht
<magi_> *that
<magi_> what do I do after running sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-legacy?
<darkxst> magi_, startx
<darkxst> or sudo service gdm3 restart
<magi_> darkxst: that did the trick
<magi_> thank you!
<darkxst> robbert, maybe move the button to the headerbar like in the mouse panel?
<robbert> darkxst: alright, will do that
<robbert> darkxst: hello again, sorry but i closed the previous irc chat. what again should i change in the layout?
<flocculant> robbert: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/22/%23ubuntu-google.html is missing only you saying the last two lines
<MatthewAllen> DanChapman, I'm looking at completing some of the Dekko tasks - however when going through the docs inside the repository it said I need an account on the Dekko Jira, however when I attermpt to sign up on the page it said "No public singup allowed - Do I just ignore this and contribute using the Launchpad Bug Tracker and Repository or what?
<DanChapman> MatthewAllen, ahh yeah i forgot to remove that document and link. Sorry about that. https://dekko.gitbooks.io/development-guide/content/SetupDevEnv.html should get you setup
 * DanChapman removes them now
<MatthewAllen> DanChapman, thanks!
<Girish> DanChapman: Could you review my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<Girish> The video is uploaded at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPLpbo9H-10
<Rob1507> Hello there. balloons, are you here?
<robbert> flocculant: thank you :)
<robbert> darkxst: so i checked the code the mouse panel used to move the button into the header and it looksreally hard. isnt there an easier alternative?
<w9qbj> Hangout problem:  OS=14.04LTS, I have 3 video camera, The 'gear' tool only shows one of my /dev/video* so I can't change it. What????
<w9qbj> Hangout problem:  OS=14.04LTS, I have 3 video camera, The 'gear' tool only shows one of my /dev/video* so I can't change it. What????
<subins20001> popey: Ping!
<subins20001> balloons: ping
<subins20001> can anyone review my task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6201826592423936/?sp-page=1
<wxl> subins20001: have you tried to check with your mentors?
<subins20001> It's popey and letozaf
<subins20001> and Samsruti
<Rob1507> balloons, answer please when you are here
<flocculant> subins20001: all of the mentors will have received an e-mail when you submitted it
<knome> Rob1507, i would just ask the question and he can answer when he gets back
<wxl> it is wise to remember it's near christmas, too
<flocculant> I guess google could have thought about running this over a holiday period ...
<knome> Rob1507, ...and maybe somebody else could be able to reply too
<wxl> heheheh
<subins20001> yeah
<flocculant> perhaps they're not allowed to take holiday :p
<subins20001> Google could have done it on a different time
<knome> flocculant, i'd be surprised if they did that, they didn't even think about the website UI
 * knome hides
<flocculant> no need to hide :p
<flocculant> and good luck hiding from me lol
<knome> mhm
<Girish-android> Why is not anyone interested in reviewing my task?
<tsimonq2> Girish-android: I saw it, contact the mentor
<tsimonq2> Girish-android: I would approve it, but I can't :)
<tsimonq2> Girish-android: is Alan Pope your mentor for that task?
<Girish-android> tsimonq2: yes. I've must have posted about half a dozen of times in IRC.
<Girish-android> I
<Girish-android> *
<tsimonq2> Girish-android: and is it submitted for review?
<Girish-android> Yes.
<w9qbj> Hangout problem:  OS=14.04LTS, I have 3 video camera, The 'gear' tool only shows one of my /dev/video* so I can't change it. What????
<tsimonq2> w9qbj: can you take a screenshot and give me an imgur link?
<Rob1507> balloons, I am about comment you made for my task. You said to read the comment in GitHub and after correcting all will be right. There was about description and I wrote it. That's all?
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-23
<adueppen> wxl: for the test out LXQt in xenial task, does "development version of lubuntu" mean the latest daily build?
<wxl> adueppen: well, it means xenial. :)
<wxl> adueppen: that can mean latest daily or earlier version, but it must be within the xenial milestone
<w9qbj> Hangout problem:  OS=14.04LTS, I have 3 video camera, The 'gear' tool only shows one of my /dev/video* so I can't change it. What????
<adueppen> wxl: yeah I know that, I was just wondering if it was the daily build or what. thanks for clarifying though
<wxl> adueppen: np!
<wxl> w9qbj: i haven't had a similar problem before (only one camera here), but you may want to check on the standard #ubuntu support channel to see what's up with that
<adueppen> wxl: one more question, is it fine to use the alternate install image? the regular one doesn't seem to like being installed with virtualbox
<wxl> adueppen: no problem. the end result is the same
<wxl> s/is/should be/ XD
<adueppen> wxl: OK just making sure
<xcub> kenvandine, https://uappexplorer.com/app/blockbreak.xcub
<adueppen> wxl: I found what appears to be a bug with the LXQt panel but launchpad says that "LXQt must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers." where should I report it?
<wxl> adueppen: strange. you should report that as a bug against the panel, too! just go on launchpad and do it manually.
<wxl> adueppen: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-panel
<adueppen> wxl: oh OK I was looking on the LXQt team page
<adueppen> that was probably the issue
<wxl> adueppen: yeah that's the thing. since it's now in the repos we can treat it like normal.
<adueppen> wxl: OK I'll keep that in mind
<adueppen> ...and the bug decides to stop happening the moment I go to report it. wxl: should I still report it even if it's no longer happening?
<wxl> adueppen: well definitely report the bug about not being able to file a bug, but what's the bug you saw?
<adueppen> wxl: the thing with not being able to file a bug was from reporting on https://bugs.launchpad.net/lxqt. the thing I saw was that the panel menus (volume mixer, removable media manager, system menu) were showing up on the top of the screen even though the panel was at the bottom
<wxl> OH!
<wxl> !bugs | adueppen
<ubot93> adueppen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wxl> that will make your life easier, adueppen
<adueppen> ok thanks wxl
<wxl> adueppen: and that went away on reboot?
<wxl> if so, i think there's already a similar bug filed
<adueppen> no, but it did after I changed the screen resolution but it would probably do the same after a reboot
<wxl> might want to double check that
<wxl> anywho i need to jet
<wxl> talk soon!
<adueppen> OK
<adueppen> wow found another bug already
<adueppen> wxl: if you're back, would you have any idea which package powers the wallpaper in LXQt?
<Girish> Please review: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<adueppen> Girish: you might have to wait until popey is available since he's the mentor for that
<archieb> Hey does anyone know how do get hold of Amjjawad or Octoquad?
<adueppen> archieb: most likely the best method would be through email. you can find their email addresses on their pages on the ubuntu wiki. here are the links: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/octoquad and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad
<archieb> Ok cool thanks :)
<xcub> Hi DanChapman, I've claimed this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5853857871560704/?sp-page=1 and was wondering if it was already solved because the bug's status is triaged.
<darkxst> archieb, what do you need, if its task related I can probably help
<archieb> I just need them to accept a task
<archieb> Been waiting over a day :/
<darkxst> link?
<darkxst> archieb, ^ what is the link?
<archieb> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4903877946114048/?sp-page=1
 * darkxst looks
<darkxst> archieb, approved
<archieb> Awesome, thanks :)
<archieb> That combination of letters makes more sense :p
<darkxst> it should! and no we didnt copy the shazam logo
<archieb> Yeah, I figured it was just really bad luck/coincidence
<darkxst> Girish, send me a link to the instance and I can look
<jose> darkxst: ping, mind a quick PM?
<darkxst> jose, sure
<DanChapman> Hey xcub, that's awesome! No that bug isn't already solved, triaged basically means that I confirmed it and set it's priority status.  It would be "fix committed" & "fix released" if it was solved. :)
<subins2000> Who is Samsruti ?
<subins2000> is he/she here ?
<flocculant> no - they aren't
<subins2000> okay
<Girish> DanChapman: darkxst: Please review. https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/
<DanChapman> GIrish, sorry I won't be able to until later today, not at my computer right now.
<DanChapman> jose, Hey! would you be able to take a look at ^^ for Girish. popey is set as the mentor but he's taking holiday this week.
<jose> most definitely! give me a couple minutes please.
<DanChapman> Cheers jose :-)
<subins2000> jose: Can you please review mine too https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6261088442122240/?sp-page=1
<jose> subins2000: give it some hours please. I would like the assigned mentors to review it
<jose> not even 10 minutes since you submitted
<subins2000> jose: Hehe ;)
<jose> Girish: do you have the instance link for it?
<jose> subins2000: I'll mark it as more work needed, though.
<subins2000> Okay
<subins2000> jose: I'm gonna add something more to the task, so mark it as more work needed
<jose> already done
<subins2000> jose: Thanks :-)
<jose> no prob!
<Girish> jose: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5880796325871616/ Thanks so much!
<jose> Girish: that's the task link, do you have the task instance link? should have the words 'task-instance' on it
<jose> oh nvm, found it here
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4993872342024192/?sp-page=1
<jose> Girish: ok, reviewed and added some notes for you :)
<Girish> jose: Okay I'll get to editing it. You will be available to review in an hour I suppose?
<jose> Girish: it's 4am where I live, I will check it once I wake up
<darkxst> Girish, i should be around then
<Girish> jose: darkxst: It's ready. Uploading to Youtube.
<jose> ok, darkxst can take care of it :P I'm going to bed now. laters everyone!
<Girish> Good night!
<darkxst> night jose
<darkxst> Girish ping me when its published and I will review
<Girish> lolwut? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<darkxst> Girish, the bug that started it all!
<dkessel> If any of you would like to fix that one... ;)
<AndreeaZaharia> Hello! I have built dialer-app, yet when I type ./src/dialer-app it says that Ubuntu.components 1.3 is missing and it opens a blank window. I have tried installing a few packages, but qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-phonenumber0.1 cannot be installed. I have Ubuntu 14.04, do I have to get 15.10?
<Rob1507> Hello! Can anyone review my task today? :)
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: Hi, can you link me to the task?
<Rob1507> tsimonq2, https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5930718593024000/?sp-page=1
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: wait for balloons to be on IRC and ping him
<Rob1507> ok, thanks
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: or just in general, be patient :)
<Rob1507> 2 days :)
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: oh is that how long you have been waiting?
<Rob1507> tsimonq2, I submitted and balloons checked and commented, and since that 2 days I am waiting for him to ask a question and then submit taks again.
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: well say something on the task page again
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: it might et his attention :)
<tsimonq2> *get
<Rob1507> tsimonq2, I commented yesterday :)
<Rob1507> tsimonq2, If I am correct the difference between my time zone and his is 9 hours, so work is harder :)
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: he has the Eastern Time Zone, so I think
<tsimonq2> yeah he probably will be on within the next few hours
<tsimonq2> can you stick around, or do you just want to leave him a Memoserv?
<Rob1507> I have to go, i can stay for just 15 minutes or 20. I don't know how to leave a Memoserv. Can you help?
<tsimonq2>  /msg memoserv send balloons MESSAGE
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: ^
<Rob1507> tsimonq2, I have to just write my message instead of MESSAGE without any sign and so?
<tsimonq2> yes :)
<Rob1507> Ok, thanks a lot :)
<tsimonq2> Rob1507: np! If you need any more help, let me know. :)
<Rob1507> tsimonq2, ok :)
<Rob1507> tsimonq2, MemoServ requires logging in what to do?
<flocculant> Rob1507: I think you have to be registered at freenode rather than just joining a webclient
<flocculant> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<knome> or you can send email to him :)
<flocculant> ofc - I'd ignore those if I was on holiday too ;)
<knome> ;)=
<flocculant> Rob1507: why are you pinging balloons for that task when elopio is the mentor?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: only mentors receive mail from the task - balloons isn't, he just commented on it
<samsruti> all are having a packedd holiday schedule :P
<subins2000> jose: Hey
<subins2000> samsruti: Hey, I have completed the task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6261088442122240/?sp-page=1
<subins2000> jose: What do u think of this wallpaper : https://www.flickr.com/photos/71601986@N08/23631439300/in/pool-ubuntu-fcs-1604/
<samsruti> i saw that
<samsruti> but i am having a poor internet connection now
<subins2000> Where do u live ?
<samsruti> so i cant review at this moment
<samsruti> India
<subins2000> I get it. I had a 16 Kb/s connection
<samsruti> :P
<subins2000> BSNL ?
<samsruti> but right now i m in home so very poor connection
<samsruti> yeah
<samsruti> mobile data
<subins2000> okay
<Gilly15> Do I also have to show how to install Ubuntu along other operating systems ?
<adueppen> wxl: could you review https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5729836421087232/ now?
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, is changing to proper markdown formatting all that I need to fix? Or is there something else after that that needs fixing aswell?
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, that's the major change for now, ideally I would want a file manager developer to go through it as well, as i'm not familiar as to how their build system works
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, ok awesome - thankyou!
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, i'll do a second pass once you have converted it :-) If you look at the comments/code diff in the weather MP that should guide you in the right direction
<subins2000> jose: U there ?
<subins2000> Can anyone please review https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6261088442122240/?sp-page=1
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, resubmitted with the Markdown and Links fixed :)
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, awesome, if you look at the weather MP https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-weather-app/markdown-readmes/+merge/280787 they renamed the files to .rd as well and some had subtly different names (use "bzr mv oldname newname" to rename)
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, do you not mean .md? as that is the markdown extension?
<ahayzen> that's it!
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, sorry typo ;-)
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, just making sure before I remerge with the wrong extension :D
<ahayzen> hehe
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, just wondering for future reference - is there any advantage to using "bzr mv" over changing it in the file manager and readding it in bzr?
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, if you rename and delete/readd in the file manager, you get a diff for the removal and the addition
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, ahh ok
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, whereas mv tells bzr its a move so the diff just says "file renamed"
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-filemanager-app/gci6198315054006272/+merge/281319
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, \o/ cool thanks, we should probably wait for a file manager dev, or someone who usually works on it to look at it before approval though
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, is it possible for you to accept it through Google Codein and you message me if I need to change anything? So I can start on another task.
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, hmmm, probably let me double check it looks good and then i'll approve from my point of view and any additions can be done after :-)
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, awesome - thankyou very much :)
<stety> Hi, can you please advise me where I can find code responsible for processing of keyboard shortcuts in unity?
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, got 3 minor inline comments, have a look at the mp :-)
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, will do
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, from what I can tell the length doesn't matter beyond a point (something like 6 equals) - will change anyway though
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, OK :-) i'm not too familiar with the format so you maybe correct, its just what other people seemed to be doing :-)
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, seems to be for aesthetics - don't blame them though, looks out of place if they're not the same length
<ahayzen> yeah definitely looks better if they are the same length :-)
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, if you want to check what it shows as when it renders as markdown this websites really good - dillinger.io
<ahayzen> ah cool thanks :-)
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-filemanager-app/gci6198315054006272/+merge/281324
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, thanks \o/
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, is the "Fix the README's for calculator" meant to be removed? I just downloaded the source and it appears to be fixed and updated to markdown
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, hmm, maybe some have already been done
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: do you need me to do anything with that task I added days to?
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, not sure what task you're talking about - if it was one I was completing, I've finished it now - so no
<flocculant> aah cool - didn't know Nick had approved it \o/ thanks again :)
<MatthewAllen2> welcome, thanks for the help :)
<flocculant> :)
<subins2000> Hey, there has been a misunderstanding with my task. Can anyone please look at it and reassign it back to me : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6261088442122240/?sp-page=1
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, you approved my task on launchpad but not codein - can you do that for me so I can grab my next task?
<subins2000> flocculant: Can you assign a task to me. It was unassigned from me due to a misunderstanding
<DanChapman> subins2000, AFAIK only jose, balloons & popey can assign tasks to student.
<subins2000> jose: U there ?
<subins2000> DanChapman: I created two images which I think are a fit for Ubuntu wallpapers. But, that hard work is gone because balloons thought that it was copyrighted work
<DanChapman> subins2000, I see you have left comments for him in the task instance. I would just wait for a response from him. Maybe pick up another task in the meantime? :-)
<subins2000> Okay
<flocculant> I'd agree with DanChapman
<subins2000> flocculant: I'm doing another task now
<ahayzen> Girish, can you make sure you claim the tasks on google code-in as it looks like MatthewAllen2 has just duplicated your work :-/
<flocculant> oops
<Girish> ahayzen: I did all the READMEs when I was waiting for my video task to get appproved. So couldnt claim them. I'm claiming them now.
<ahayzen> ah
<flocculant> that's rather unfair - obviously not meant
<ahayzen> yeah :-/ tricky situation
<Girish> Mathew, I'm sorry. I didnt mean to grab anyone's oppurtunity away. The video task was taking a long time to get reviewed. I grew restless I guess. I really didn't know this would happen.
<Girish> All readmes except Shorts. I didn't do Shorts because my video task got reviewed by then.
<tsimonq2> flocculant: whoops sorry
<flocculant> tsimonq2: no problem - without looking you'd not know :)
<Girish> ahayzen: I'll start claiming the tasks now.
<Girish> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5241689706856448/?sp-page=1
<ahayzen> Girish, approved
<tsimonq2> ahayzen: are you a mentor?
<ahayzen> tsimonq2, for certain coreappy tasks :-)
<ahayzen> tsimonq2, so yes i am a mentor :-)
<tsimonq2> ahayzen: you should get voiced like I am so I can tell you apart from the others :)
<ahayzen> tsimonq2, ah :-) how does one do that? I was added late
<tsimonq2> jose: hey, would it be too much trouble to voice ahayzen as he is a mentor? Thanks! :)
<tsimonq2> ahayzen: that's how you do it :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> thanks
<tsimonq2> np
<ahayzen> ooo i'm being voiced, thanks jose :-)
<tsimonq2> ahayzen: yay :)
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-24
<flocculant> happy hols to all - thanks for all the tasks you've been doing - while they are just tasks, some have been hanging about as things to do and make life easier for other for ages - you have my heartfelt thanks :)
<Girish> Happy hols and Merry Chistmas  y'all :)
<knome> from me too
<tsimonq2> +1 to flocculant
<MatthewAllen2> With the "Fix a papercut" task, does the merge request need to be accepted for the task to be completed? Or can you simply check that I've fixed it and accept that task?
<darkxst> MatthewAllen2, I would say that the MP needs to be atleast approved, if not merged
<MatthewAllen2> darkxst, mmk - I'm just struggling to find papercuts that don't already have a branch approved or a fix
<darkxst> MatthewAllen2, well there is little point fixing something that is already fixed
<MatthewAllen2> darkxst, is there any way to filter out papercuts that already have a branch pushed?
<MatthewAllen2> merged*
<darkxst> you can filter bugs with/without a linked branch
<darkxst> I don't know of anyway to filter on MP status though
<darkxst> MatthewAllen2, or find an easy bug you want to fix, and then tag it a papercut
<Gilly15> How detailed the work should be ?
<dia> join
<dia> help
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, it seems to be that the link http://sources.debian.net/src/gnome-control-center/1:3.14.4-1/panels/bluetooth/cc-bluetooth-panel.c/?hl=107#L105 you provided me with is broken
<subins2000> flocculant: Hey, if you're free can you please review the task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6261088442122240/?sp-page=1
<subins2000> Anyone please review task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6261088442122240/?sp-page=1
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, it seems to be that the link http://sources.debian.net/src/gnome-control-center/1:3.14.4-1/panels/bluetooth/cc-bluetooth-panel.c/?hl=107#L105 you provided me with is broken
<Baidya> What should I look for while updating the help page
<Baidya> Could anyone please tell me what to do?
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, it seems to be that the link http://sources.debian.net/src/gnome-control-center/1:3.14.4-1/panels/bluetooth/cc-bluetooth-panel.c/?hl=107#L105 you provided me with is broken
<darkxst> robbert, see your email
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-25
<mcintireevan> Merry christmas guys :)
<tsimonq2> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it! :)
<Girish> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2016! :)
<SantaClaus1> Ho ho ho... Merry Christmas !!!
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, can you check out https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5247762580897792/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: mmm - no idea what's up there, definitely production looks like http://i.imgur.com/DI7V8FL.png
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, Yeah, i checked that and I see the same - however once copying the modules as they are on launchpad that error does not exist.
<MatthewAllen2> Is there potential that the modules have not been updated on the server side of the QATracker?
<flocculant> possible for sure
<MatthewAllen2> because from what I can determine the code is perfectly fine
<flocculant> ack
<MatthewAllen2> what happens with my task then? Do I just abandon it and move on or what?
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: give me a moment please
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, mmk will do :)
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: ok - go back to the task - refresh it - if you've done the new task - you can submit it and I'll approve. When Nick is back we'll check that out :)
<flocculant> the new task being to check the LP code is correct ;)
<MatthewAllen2> So I simply have to ensure that the code is valid, go over it - and then test it to make sure there are no references to Top20?
<flocculant> yea
<MatthewAllen2> awesome, thanks very much for sorting that out :)
<MatthewAllen2> what am I supposed to submit to prove that I have completed that?
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: if the code is correct and the issue is server side - then I wouldn't want you to have started something that you couldn't finish :)
<flocculant> your word? good enough for me
<MatthewAllen2> mmk, will double check then :)
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, check the task now - thanks! :)
<flocculant> MatthewAllen2: ok all done - I'm wandering back off into xmas day now - you have a good day :)
<MatthewAllen2> flocculant, merry christmas! Have a great day :)
<flocculant> I will :)
<robbert> darkxst: are you here?"
<AC_Q> Merry Christmas everybody! :D
<MatthewAllen> I heard talks a couple of days ago about someone making a leaderboard for Google CodeIn? Anyone got any info on that?
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: nope, it doesn't exist afaik
<MatthewAllen> ahh, ok - I was having a look around and ran across this that apparently Mods and Mentors can run if you wanna give it a look... https://github.com/nemesiscodex/codein-chrome-leaderboard
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, ^
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: ok, he must have used the API, unofficial
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, ahh mmk - Just wondering where I'm sitting compared to others
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: using it now
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: or installing it, rather
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, ahh - thanks very much :)
<adueppen> Would anyone be available to review this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6560309015740416/
<tsimonq2> adueppen: it looks good to me
<tsimonq2> adueppen: but I can't approve it
<adueppen> tsimonq2: OK, I can wait a bit
<adueppen> darkxst: could you review it? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6560309015740416/
<flocculant> adueppen: do you know that when you submit a task, mentors listed on a task get an e-mail from google?
<xcub> I have 5 hours remaining on a task that has been submitted for review, could anyone elongate the length of the task please?
<adueppen> flocculant: I though so, but wasn't sure
<xcub> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5853857871560704/?sp-page=1
<adueppen> xcub: if the time runs out but the task is submitted, I think it's still fine
<flocculant> xcub: added 5 days to it
<xcub> ok thanks flocculant
<flocculant> DanChapman will be right in the middle of xmas ;)
<flocculant> no work till Tuesday here - though he might see the task mails :)
<xcub> ok thanks for letting me know :)
<flocculant> welcome :)
<xcub> Is this true for all mentors?
<flocculant> no - I know dan is in UK like me :)
<darkxst> robbert, I am now!
<flocculant> hi darkxst - happy hols :)
<darkxst> hey flocculant
<xcub> is the leaderboard up yet?
<darkxst> adueppen, I will get to it, you only submitted it 20mins ago, a little patience!
<flocculant> xcub: no idea - wouldn't look either ;) quality trumps quantity, so unless mentors get to weight task then pretty much pointless if you ask me :D
<flocculant> xcub: I would weight work done on the qa trackers higher than running install tests for xubuntu, and I'm the xubuntu qa lead ;)
<adueppen> darkxst: OK, sorry about being a bit impatient
<flocculant> 20 minutes is a bit more than impatient ;)
<xcub> ok thanks for that, it's encouraging! (only four tasks done :) )
<darkxst> I think total number of tasks only really matters so long are you are in the top 10
<flocculant> darkxst: it is a shame they can't be weighted though somehow
<flocculant> though I guess beginner/ or not is weighting of a sort
<flocculant> xcub: from my side for sure, and I suspect all of the *ubuntu mentors - anything you all do is a big plus for us in some way :)
<darkxst> flocculant, yeh atleast to have an intermediate level would be good
<flocculant> darkxst: we might get chance to comment on things at the end perhaps
<darkxst> adueppen, that is good, but you include what you tested on in your report
<darkxst> ^ can you include
<adueppen> darkxst: for next time?
<darkxst> for this one, just update the report on the qa tracker?
<flocculant> adueppen: you can edit your entry on the tracker - hit the 'pencil' icon
<adueppen> darkxst: I'm not quite understanding what you mean by what I tested. could you explain?
<darkxst> adueppen, real hardware, Virtualbox, Vmware etc
<adueppen> darkxst: oh, missed the word "on". sorry
<adueppen> darkxst: OK, updated the report.
<darkxst> approved
<adueppen> darkxst: thanks :)
<darkxst> adueppen, you feel like trying to fix the ubiquity bug? I can make a task for it ;)
<flocculant> night all - cya darkxst :)
<flocculant> ooh yea - that sounds like a useful task :)
<darkxst> bye flocculant
<adueppen> darkxst: sorry, I'm not that good with coding yet
<adueppen> as in I haven't done any C and just a tiny bit of python
<darkxst> adueppen, it may not involve coding, first step will be going through the logs
<darkxst> ubiquity is all python
<darkxst> bug 1527353 and bug 1525446 (they are actually dupes I think)
<ubot93> bug 1527353 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity shows for a second goes to tty then starts live session. " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527353
<ubot93> bug 1525446 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity dm crashing on current xenial daily image" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525446
<adueppen> darkxst: hmm... I'll have to see how much time I have over the next few days
<darkxst> I'll add a task for it
<adueppen> darkxst: I think I'll have enough time so I'll go claim it
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-26
<adueppen> darkxst: what is it called?
<darkxst> jose, can you publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4744961295646720/preview/
<darkxst> adueppen, ^ that one, once its published
<adueppen> oh ok
<darkxst> adueppen, as a first step you might like to try reproducing it running ubiquity-dm directly from a tty
<adueppen> darkxst: alright, I'll do that as soon as I finish installing crouton here
<adueppen> darkxst: did it get published yet?
<darkxst> adueppen, not yet, maybe jose is busy enjoying xmas!
<adueppen> OK
<adueppen> Just checking
<jose> was actually having dinner
<jose> taking a look
<jose> darkxst, adueppen: all set
<adueppen> jose: ok thanks
<adueppen> darkxst: I will say, I'll probably ask for an extension on that task but I'm not quite sure, so don't do it now
<jose> adueppen: it's a nice idea to ask extensions when the time is close to being finished
<darkxst> adueppen, ^ that, just let me know if you are running out of time ;)
<darkxst> jose, if your still around? can you publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6003651189407744/
<subins2000> can anyone please review this : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6261088442122240/?sp-page=1
<subins2000> flocculant: If you're free, can you please review the task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6261088442122240/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> subins2000: you keep asking people to look at that, there are 6 mentors listed, they will ALL have got an e-mail about you submitting it
<subins2000> I have submitted it 2 days ago, that's why
<subins2000> My school starts Monday and I wouldn't get time to do any more tasks. That's why
<flocculant> yea - it's xmas - people are on holiday
<subins2000> Ok, will wait
<flocculant> anyway - please don't ping me about it - nothing to do with me
<subins2000> okay
<subins2000> sorry for the disturbance
<robbert> darkxst: sorry, missed you yesterday. are you here now?
<robbert> darkxst: sorry, missed you yesterday. are you here now?
<robbert> darkxst: sorry, missed you yesterday. are you here now?
<robbert> darkxst: sorry, missed you yesterday. are you here now?
<robbert> darkxst: sorry, missed you yesterday. are you here now?
<tsimonq2> robbert: patience, don't ping over and over because people get annoyed
<tsimonq2> robbert: I have learned from experience ;)
<robbert> tsimonq2: ok, thanks for the advice :)
<tsimonq2> np :)
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, are you able to check out my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4555951797436416/?sp-page=1
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2?
<Girish> Hey peeps, how can I contact anyone from Mir? The mentors for Mir are Alexandros and Alan Griffiths but they don't seem to be on IRC.
<subins2000> Girish: Is your task to build Mir ?
<flocculant> Girish: I would contact them via the task then
<robbert> darkxst: hey, are you here? :)
<darkxst> Girish, most of the Canonical teams are on holidays
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-27
<Girish> I was thinking on completing a couple of mir tasks.
<MatthewAllen> Flocculant, I'm completing "Execute the manual tests for Ubuntu default desktop applications" while I'm waiting for another task to be checked by a menotr, however I can't complete the tests of Gwibber because it's not installed by default and I can't find it through apt-get. After googling I found some reference to it being removed from Ubuntu? Is the test case outdated? http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/m
<MatthewAllen> ilestones/350/builds/105266/testcases/1507/results
<MatthewAllen> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/350/builds/105266/testcases/1507/results
<subins2000> darkxst: I have a doubt about this task : https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4790819198337024/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: nice find - if you've done what you're going to do - submit task, make note about gwibber and we can get it removed
<darkxst> subins2000, no you can't use the same work for another task
<subins2000> darkxst: Can I use other images licensed under Creative Commons ?
<subins2000> darkxst: Images in the public domain : Wikipedia, others etc... licensed under Creative Commons Sharealike 3.0
<darkxst> subins2000, yes can use them as a base for your work
<subins2000> Okay
<subins2000> darkxst: Thanks
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, will do as soon as I finish my current task - waiting for it to be approved
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, with the task "Confirm bugs in Parole", if the bug does not exist upstream am I meant to report it to the Upstream Bug Tracker?
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: if you can confirm the bug and it's not upstream yet - yes :)
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, ok awesome, doing it as we speak
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: once you've done that you can also link LP to the upstream one
<MatthewAllen> that's what I was just about to ask
<MatthewAllen> thanks!
<flocculant> also affects project -> you have the upstream url
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, I'm waiting for tsimonq2 to accept my task but I've just finished the "Confirm bugs in Parole" task, Is there anyway I can submit this one? Because I can't abandon it as my current task is on "Submitted for review"
<flocculant> what's the current one link?
<MatthewAllen> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6605842581291008/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> approved it
<flocculant> so submit the other one now and I'll check it out
<MatthewAllen> mmk, submitted https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5459433668739072/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: thanks :)
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, you too :)
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, last one I've got for today :) https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5718396977020928/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> :)
<MatthewAllen> I've done something like 6 tasks today :) think I'm done for the day though
<flocculant> nice
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, with the "Confirm bugs in MenuLibre" task, would I be able to report and document a new bug? instead of confirming an existing one, providing I do a proper bug report and link upstream?
<knome> MatthewAllen, i would say that would be fair as well
<flocculant> so would I :)
<MatthewAllen> just submitted it. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5725974373072896/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: is that bug marked private?
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, I didn't know that was a thing :/ - checking now
<flocculant> never mind - found it
<flocculant> nice - confirmed that
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, are there going to be any more "Confirm bugs in x" tasks?
<flocculant> no - just the ones we have (xubuntu at least)
<knome> MatthewAllen, feel free to join #xubuntu-devel though if you are interested in working with bugs (outside GCI though) ;)
<MatthewAllen> knome, will probally do that after GCI finishes, wanna spend my free time atm on GCI to have the best chance of winning :)
<knome> MatthewAllen, i understand - and thanks for the interest and welcome! :)
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: hm?
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, ?
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: 03:13:44 AM < MatthewAllen> flocculant, I'm waiting for tsimonq2 to accept my task but I've just finished the "Confirm bugs in Parole" task, Is there anyway I  can submit this one? Because I can't abandon it as my current task is on "Submitted for review"
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, I was wanting to submit 3 other tasks I had submitted that we're mentored by Flocculant before I went to bed and you weren't on from what I could tell, If there's an issue with the one he approved, tell me and I can go revisit it
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: well it was 3 in the morning :P
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, hahaha - I wasn't blaming you, that's why I checked with him because I guessed you were asleep
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, wanted to get some stuff approved before Flocculant hopped off for the night
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: ok :)
<DiegoTc> jose, could you please help me publishing this task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5423991732830208/
<Girish> Hey, how do I build Mesa?  I've cloned the github repo. What do I do next?
<Girish> The manual says "Compile as per normal instructions and pass –enable-xmir to the configure options."
<Girish> The manual here: https://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/building_source_for_pc.html
<yana> help
<tsimonq2> yana: yes?
<yana> im having trouble with understanding a task
<yana> Most orgs have very strict guidelines for coding styles. For this task, you are expected to observe these and adhere to them for making non-functional changes and restructure the code so as to improve the readability.
<yana> this is how the task sounds like. now : i can't find any link to give me a clue on this. i have to write a clean code ? or shall i clean a code to make it readable ? i really don't get it.
<tsimonq2> yana: can you please link to the task?
<yana> sure. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6320432038805504/?sp-page=1
<yana> tsimonq2: any clue ?
<yana> help
<tsimonq2> nope, sorry
<knome> it's really abstract in nature
<flocculant> that'll be 3 of us thinking that then
<knome> that should likely be dropped...
<tsimonq2> popey: what do you think about this task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6320432038805504/?sp-page=1
<knome> at minimum, i think there should be some examples
<tsimonq2> three of us are thinking it is a...peculiar task, I would just like a 4th opinion from an op
<tsimonq2> or admin rather
<tsimonq2> you got what I meant :D
<popey> honestly, vague
<popey> who created that?
<knome> and then, i don't think it makes sense to ask people to change anything, because i can't see big code refactor patches from new contributors to be applied
<knome> Vatika Harlalka is the first mentor, so i guess them
<popey> who is Vatika Harlalka?
 * knome shrugs
<popey> i have unassigned the student and left a comment
<knome> i believe the student is yana
<popey> it's not a good quality task to be working on IMO.
<knome> agreed
<tsimonq2> I agree
<popey> I would recommend yana finds a different task.
<popey> I don't see how to unpublish the task
<knome> hmm
<popey> thanks for the ping tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> popey: np :)
<puskin> Can someone look over this task. I'm missing the part where the code is . https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6487262158127104/?sp-page=1
<knome> huh, seems like a very similar one..
<flocculant> nothing to do with us though - not an ubuntu task
<knome> yup
<knome> wondering if either of these goot inspiration from the other
<knome> both just as vague :P
<flocculant> yup
<danthepan42> Hi, I am having trouble with Google Hangouts on my Ubuntu 12.10 machine, can someone help me? I just found the laptop today and it seems to work fine, but Hangouts doesn't seem to run on Firefox. It keeps telling me to install something. Would that be my problem?
<knome> for starters, 12.10 is EOL
<danthepan42> oh really?
<danthepan42> how do I update it then?
<knome> if you can, i would just do a clean install of 14.04
<knome> the upgrade path from 12.10 to 14.04 (the next supported release) is a long one
<danthepan42> oh ok
<knome> it's very possible that simply doing that will fix your problems
<knome> if not, then you at least have a supported and relatively recent release :)
<danthepan42> can I still use the MATE desktop that I installed?
<danthepan42> or has MATE been discontinued?
<knome> you can install ubuntu mate directly: https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<knome> actually i'm not sure if that page is supposed to work...
<tsimonq2> popey: ^^^
<danthepan42> because I really like MATE
<danthepan42> hmm...was this the right place to get support with Google products on Ubuntu?
<knome> nope.
<knome> but you just got some ;)=
<knome> and some ubuntu support too...
<danthepan42> oh ok, is #ubuntu a better place to go, or is that just development?
<knome> #ubuntu is a good place, but they will most likely tell that 12.10 is EOL too
<knome> #ubuntu-mate if you decide to install that
<danthepan42> oh wait...is there a MATE flavor?
<knome> yep, and it's official since some time now too
<danthepan42> oh cool
<danthepan42> well I will go there after I figure out how to connect it to the Internet again
<danthepan42> thanks!
<knome> np, enjoy
<tsimonq2> did...that...just...happen?
<tsimonq2> omg lol
 * knome shrugs
<knome> people join weird channels every day
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-25
<tsimonq2> wxl: please ack/nack this (making any edits you find necessary) and pass to the admins for publishing: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5709752640208896/
<tsimonq2> wxl: (not urgent, happy holidays!)
<wxl> tsimonq2: k thx i'll probably get it done today, if not tuesday. maybe also make one up to work on testing xenial daily images? when's our next point upgrade?
<wxl> tsimonq2: looking briefly at this i think following a testsuite is not so important. i mean, an upgrade should be an upgrade, no?
<tsimonq2> wxl: well part of the testcase should probably be making sure Xenial installs fine too :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: alright well i'll give this a think but i'm out the door now
<wxl> merry christmas and all..
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok have fun
<tsimonq2> wxl: you too
<dali__> hi
<dali__> can i get the english script for "getting started with snapcraft" ?
<femilamptey> Hey all
<femilamptey> Hope you’re having a merry Christmas
<femilamptey> I know it’s festive season, but I’ve been waiting for over 36 hours for my task to be reviewed
<femilamptey> And I’d really like to do the next one
<Accelerator> femilamptey: mentor?
<femilamptey> Kyle Fazzari
<femilamptey> Sergio Schvezov
<femilamptey> Carla Sella
<femilamptey> elopio
<femilamptey> I’ve tried every method of reaching them, comments, emails etc but they’re unresponsive
<Accelerator> Ah....well i don't think i can help you with that one.....today is Christmas.....maybe tomorrow?
<Accelerator> Maybe tomorrow they will review your work...be patient.
<femilamptey> Alright.. thanks so much
<femilamptey> Have a merry Christmas!
<Accelerator> femilamptey: Merry Christmas to you too....if you want try asking popey
<femilamptey> Already did
<Accelerator> here?
<femilamptey> No by email
<Accelerator> uhh....maybe you should try asking him later here...normally it's here that the mentors will reply to your questions etc...
<femilamptey> Accelerator: will do. Thanks
<Accelerator> np
<Guest89135> Hi
<Guest89135> Hi
<Guest89135> Elopio right?
<Vinny> Hi elopio and sergiusens, I'm a student, here from Google code-in
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-26
<legendshaanu> hi
<RAi> hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens and popey.
<Krithik> hi
<omairqazi> hi popey fork my repo (https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews) into github.com/snapcrafters, transfer the snap name (omairqazi-instantnews) to snapcrafters, and configure the repo for automatic publishing into edge on commit
<omairqazi> hi admin fork my repo (https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews) into github.com/snapcrafters, transfer the snap name (omairqazi-instantnews) to snapcrafters, and configure the repo for automatic publishing into edge on commit
<omairqazi> hi elopio fork my repo (https://github.com/omairqazi/omairqazi-instantnews) into github.com/snapcrafters, transfer the snap name (omairqazi-instantnews) to snapcrafters, and configure the repo for automatic publishing into edge on commit
<konrad11901> elopio, sergiusens, kyrofa: anyone there?
<m4sk1n> kyrofa, sergiusens: anyone there?
<Accelerator> i think they are on vacation...
<konrad11901> yeah, probably
<konrad11901> by the way, does anyone know anything about new tasks? to be honest, there are only a few tasks (from the remaining ones) which fit my skills and interests :(
<Accelerator> well same here
<RAI>  hi to elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens and popey.
<popey> hey
<popey> it's a bit quiet round here at the holidays :)
<RAI> ya
<RAI> hey popey what are you doing now
<RAI> popey please give me the script of video in english
<RAI> popey please give me the script
<RAI> popey please give me the script in english
<popey> RAI: I don't think i have it. I am looking
<RAI> ok please look and confirm it
<popey> elopio: have you been sharing the english language text of the videos, or just asking people to watch the video and translate as they go from the audio?
<konrad11901> popey, I'm sorry to bother you, but are there some plans for new tasks? I'd be really, really thankful for something new! :)
<popey> konrad11901: working on it! :D
<konrad11901> popey: that's great! :D
<popey> Likely not today though :)
<konrad11901> ok, no problem :) at least I know that you're working on something new, and that's enough :)
<RAI> hey popey look it fast for the script i need it please
<popey> RAI: i don't have the scripts.
<popey> RAI: look up and you'll see I asked elopio for clarification
<RAI> ok please tell me fast
<RAI> poppey i think elopio does not have so from whom i take the script
<popey> The task doesn't call for a script. It says watch the video and translate it.
<RAI> ok popey sorry for the diturbing
<popey> No problem :)
<Rakshika> hey!
<konrad11901> hi! :)
<Rakshika> hey elopio
<Rakshika> hey kyrofa
<Rakshika> hey sergiusens
<Rakshika> hey popey.
<popey> hello
<RAI> popey can you explain a bit what i have to do in a video please
<popey> RAI: have you seen the task which describes this?
<RAI> yes
<popey> the task "Translate the subtitles for a snapcraft video" it lists what to do. What is not clear?
<RAI> ok thank you
<rakshika> popey i'm not finding any video without subtitles.. pls help.
<RAI> yes me also
<popey> There aren't a lot of videos unfortunately
<rakshika> so what do we do?
<popey> And if the translation for your language is already done then you can't really do that task
<RAI> yes
<popey> there are other translation tasks though
<rakshika> that's not fair!
<rakshika> should i abandon the task?
<popey> Yup
<RAI> popey ar you studying or passed high school
<RAI> can be my friend please
<popey> School was many years ago for me :)
<wxl> XD
<rakshika> hey popey. there's auto translate for all videos.
<rakshika> so what's the point in having this task in the contest.
<popey> auto translation isn't great, which is why we asked people to submit better ones.
<rakshika> so can i select a video and make it better?
<rakshika> would it be considered?
<RAI> yes rakshika i also to think
<rakshika> RAI what's your name?
<rakshika> is RAI itself your name?
<RAI> no
<RAI> Shivam rai
<rakshika> cool. where are you from?
<RAI> i am from lucknow
<RAI> ansal city
<rakshika> nice
<RAI> rakshika where are you from
<rakshika> popey answer me. please?
<rakshika> I'm from Bangalore!
<popey> rakshika: I'm not sure to be honest.
<rakshika> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxjEBeNFJfU
<rakshika> i want to translate this to kannada
<rakshika> is it possible?
<popey> The task says not to do the office hours videos (although it does say the long ones).
<RAI> rakshika what is your age
<rakshika> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymO49VCY1BQ&t=1s
<wxl> hey you two, i should mention that this is a publicly logged channel. maybe you want to keep your private conversation containing personal information in a private message? there's the /msg command
<rakshika> what about this?
<konrad11901> hey, quite a silly question: if somebody has assigned a bug on Launchpad to himself/herself, can I still send a pull request which fixes this bug?
<konrad11901> I assume that I can't
<konrad11901> but I want to be sure
<konrad11901> :D
<popey> yes
<popey> anyone can contribute fixes to bugs in launchpad
<popey> even if someone else is marked as assigned
<konrad11901> Oh, that's great!
<popey> HOWEVER - doing that might cause duplication of work
<popey> (unless you can be sure the other person hasn't done any work on it yet)
<konrad11901> hmm, I can't be really sure, the bug has been assigned 3 hours ago
<konrad11901> was assigned*
<wxl> email the person involved
<popey> who was it assigned to?
<konrad11901> sheogorath
<konrad11901> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1735476)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1735476 in Snapcraft "Releasing to multiple channels feedback lacks humanity" [Wishlist, Triaged]
<popey> given the other person only assigned it to themselves 3 hours ago, I think it's best to contact them
<konrad11901> hmm, you're right
<konrad11901> or I'll just choose another bug
<konrad11901> anyway, thanks :)
<wxl> i think a lot of folks would love others to swoop in and do their work for them :)
<wxl> as a volunteer, there's a never-ending amount of things to do
<popey> heh
<popey> unless the other person is also a codein student
<popey> which is plausible at this time
<wxl> yeah that would be unhappy :)
<konrad11901> yeah
<adiswami14> \help
<adiswami14> just a small question guys, I just joined code-in, so what does launchpad do?
<popey> launchpad is the mail site we use to co-ordinate development via bugs, source code hosting and building
<popey> s/mail/main/
<adiswami14> Oh ok thx, but where do I write the code? Or should I just write it on MSVS and then go to Launchpad?
<popey> Depends on the task
<adiswami14> See I am trying to automate GNOME, but I don't know how to access GNOME, and where to actually write the code
<RAI> hey popey after translating the video what we have to do
<popey> The task should detail that.
<RAI> means popey
<RAI> popey please tell
<popey> What is not clear in the task?
<RAI> means i have translated and added the subtitles so now what?
<RAI> popey please tell last time
<popey> you should provide a link to the subtitles in your task submission
<RAI> eg
<RAI> popey eg
<RAI> please popey
<popey> I gave you the answer you needed. What is the next question?
<popey> Please form full sentences of questions rather than just ping me.
<RAI> means what will be the link to the subtitles
<RAI> and in tasks what we have to do (to submit the task or(attach a file)
<RAI> popey please
<popey> Dude!
<popey> Patience!
<RAI> ok
<RAI> popey what happened
<popey> You are waiting for me to reply.
<RAI> yes
<popey> Be patient.
<RAI> you should provide a link to the subtitles in your task submission
<RAI> what is the meaning
<popey> In Google Code in, you can reply to the task when you submit it
<popey> You can put a link to the subtitles there
<popey> or screenshots showing the subtitles
<wxl> RAI: i would suggest asking a question and then waiting for the answer XD
<popey> RAI: Bugging me repeatedly won't get you an answer any faster.
<popey> Patience works.
<RAI> ok bro cool
<RAI> sorry
<wxl> that's also a good general life lesson, i might add
<RAI> what will be the link in subtiitles
<RAI> popey
<popey> I answered already.
<popey> Link to the video, or uploads screenshots showing the translation.
<RAI> ok ok
<RAI> so popey will you be my friend
<popey> I am everyone's friend. :)
<RAI> i think you are working n google
<popey> No, I work for Canonical, on Ubuntu.
<popey> Like a few people here.
<RAI> popey in google code in website i have copied the link of my videos and copy to the comment box and submitted
<RAI> it is fine
<popey> Awesome! Thanks.
<RAI> so i click submit for review or not
<wxl> yes
<RAI> ok
<RAI> hey popey can you give your gmail.id
<wxl> why would you need that?
<popey> It's fine to communicate here, or privately on irc
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-27
<wxl> popey: please publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5709752640208896/preview/
<RAI> hii popey
<RAI> popey i cannot claim the other tasks why
<RAI> popey are you there
<RAI> please help me out
<RAI> hii please help me out
<RAI> hi to elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens and popey
<RAI> i cannot claim the task why?
<RAI> please help me
<m4sk1n> maybe you have claimed other task?
<m4sk1n> s/have/have already/
<RAI> please help me
<RAI> i cannot claim the task
<m4sk1n> -_- XD
<Accelerator> ...
<Accelerator> send google an email
<RAI> yes i am also thinking
<Accelerator> 😑😑😑
<RAI> accelerator can you claim the tasks
<RAI> hello anyone is online or not
<RAI> i need help
<vinny> hi elopio
<vinny> i'm a student from google code-in
<vinny> Hi
<vinny> Hi sergiusens
<vinny> my task is:  Translate the subtitles for a snapcraft video;
<m4sk1n> hi
<vinny> hey
<vinny> Hi elopio
<m4sk1n> vinny: do you have any problem?
<vinny> hey
<vinny> ' im here from google code-in
<vinny> my task is : Translate the subtitles for a snapcraft video
<vinny> they've told me to contact
<vinny>  elopio and sergiusens.'
<vinny> But it seems that they aint replying
<Nissaar> elopio: hi
<Nissaar> kyrofa: hi
<Nissaar> sergiusens: hi
<Nissaar> flexiondotorg: hi
<Nissaar> popey: hi
<popey> Good morning
<m4sk1n> hi popey
<Nissaar> anyone did package and publish a snap task ?
<Nissaar_> elopio: hi
<Nissaar_> serguisens: hi
<Nissaar_> kyrofa: hi
<Nissaar_> im doing the answer a snapcraft question in ubuntu task
<Gautam_> Hi! Elopio
<Gautam_> Hi ! Elopio
<heesen> kyrofa,could you please take a look at my task
<wxl> mallen, balloons: do you really want the Ubuntu ISO tracker tests do be done on packages? Or did you mean it to be on images?
<m4sk1n> can anyone take a look at my submission?
<m4sk1n> sergiusens: kyrofa:
<konrad11901> elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens: could any of you check my submission, please?
<kyrofa> Hey there folks!
<kyrofa> Going through my review queue now
<kyrofa> Anyone around?
<m4sk1n> hi kyrofa
<m4sk1n> kyrofa: abandoned the task for type hints, but it this PR correct? https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/issues/1811
<ubot93> Pull 1811 in snapcore/snapcraft "Add type hints for some modules" [Open]
<kyrofa> Let me take a look
<kyrofa> m4sk1n, almost. The args look mostly correct, but you need to also specify return values
<kyrofa> And instead of using `list` and `dict`, import `List` and `Dict` from typing which allows you to specify the list/dict content types as well
<m4sk1n> ok, thanks
<kyrofa> m4sk1n, note also that the task is only for a single module. It looks rather like you did some parts of several
<m4sk1n> I’ll correct it
<m4sk1n> thanks
<kyrofa> Alright I've made it through my queue. Can I help anyone else while I'm here?
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-28
<kyrofa> Alrighty, I'm off
<wxl> hey kyrofa
<wxl> one quick thing
<wxl> too late huh? oh well.
<tsimonq2> popey, balloons: Could I be added as a mentor for this and could it be published please? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/4966855116587008/
<RAI> hi popey
<RAI> i cannot claim the taSK ONLY PLEASE HELP ME
<RAI> NO ONE IS ONLINE
<RAI> please help me
<RAI> hii i need help
<RAI> please help me
<RAI> please help me
<konrad11901> RAI: if you can't claim any task, it usually means that either your previous submission hasn't been approved yet or your parental consent hasn't been approved yet
<konrad11901> if you are sure that none of these cases apply to you, I'd suggest to contact Google
<RAI> in parental consent form they are saying that it is submitted rewaiting for approval
<RAI> and i have submitted my task but they are saying you have to wait for 36 hours for approval from your mentor
<konrad11901> So, you firstly have to wait for the mentor to approve your task, and then your parental consent should be approved and you'll be able to claim another task
<RAI> konrad how to contact google
<konrad11901> It's gci-support@google.com, but as I said, you should wait
<konrad11901> you can't claim another task while waiting for review
<RAI> i have question that i have wait for 36 hours so i how will i completed so many task in 17 days
<konrad11901> What do you mean by "i how will i completed so many task in 17 days"?
<konrad11901> Remember that you can work on another task while waiting for review, you can then claim it later
<RAI> konrad who will see my tasks
<RAI> hii samrat
<konrad11901> Mentors, especially these assigned to the task you want to complete, you can check who they are in task description
<RAI> Sergio Schvezov and elopio
<RAI> they are not replying only
<konrad11901> unluckily, I can't help you with that, you have to wait for them, that's probably the only solution
<samrat> hii rai
<samrat> hii elopio
<RAI> thankyou knorad
<samrat> hii serguisnes
<konrad11901> sergiusens*
<RAI> hii samrat
<samrat> bye shivam
<RAI> why bye
<RAI> hello vibhu
<RAI> mad
<jumpingvaibhav_> hello
<RAI> hii
<jumpingvaibhav_> are you a robot
<RAI> yes ia m robot
<samrat> hi vibhu
<samrat> how are u
<RAI> HELLO SAMRAT
<samrat> hii shivam
<jumpingvaibhav_> merry cghirtsmas
<samrat> happy belated x mas
<RAI> merrry chrimstas
<popey> tsimonq2: done
<Vansh> JOIN
<Vansh> Hii
<RAI> hii please help me
<saif> hi elopio and kyrofa
<Guest24197> hi Please help me
<Guest24197> too
<Guest24197> hi elopio and kyrofa
<RAI> what do you not understand saif
<RAI> i will try to sove it
<Guest24197> ubuntu competion
<Guest24197> or something like that
<RAI> so what is it saying
<Guest24197> blog post
<Guest24197> i want to say hi elopio and kyrofa
<Guest24197> and the give me a topic to post in blog etc
<RAI> they are not online thats why
<Guest24197> k
<RAI> and topic choose your own
<RAI> because i have also done this
<Guest24197> oh i thought they are bots
<RAI> you have completed and tasks tor not
<Guest24197> this topic should be about snapcraft right
<Guest24197> ?
<RAI> no means how may you have completed
<Guest24197> i i didnt do anything
<RAI> ok
<RAI> where do you live
<Guest24197> i just got a ad in my ubuntu terminal
<Guest24197> i live in india
<RAI> are means which state
<Guest24197> karnataka
<RAI> which class
<Guest24197> you first
<RAI> ok 9 class
<Guest24197> 6th class
<RAI> ok bro
<Guest24197> i actully know python so i thought that i should try my skills
<RAI> i also do python
<RAI> but actually it is different
<Guest24197> iam learning python since 3 yrs
<Guest24197> yeah
<RAI> i know c++ python dev c++ etc
<Guest24197> yeah i know shell code and php as alternatives
<RAI> oh oh
<RAI> nice bro
<Guest24197> thx
<RAI> keep it up
<Guest24197> thanks bro
<Guest24197> do you have interest in hacking and penetrating testing
<RAI> are you have taken my mouth words
<Guest24197> lol
<RAI> i am very interseted in all these think
<Guest24197> same here
<RAI> what lol
<RAI> so you are learning hacking
<Guest24197> thats why i had to learn shell code
<Guest24197> yes
<Guest24197> do you know that fight between sagar and guruji
<RAI> do you know i am learning hacking of gmail, wifi and facebook password
<RAI> whi is sagar and guruji
<RAI> who
<Guest24197> i know gmail whatsapp instagram facebook
<Guest24197> hacking
<Guest24197> they all are just done with ss7
<Guest24197> bypass verification and done
<RAI> which method do you apply for hackin gmail
<RAI> i use kali linux
<Guest24197> ss7
<Guest24197> i use ubuntu and kali in virtualbox
<RAI> same here
<RAI> using now
<RAI> i think we are same
<Guest24197> yeah
<Guest24197> lol
<RAI> hey bro give your gmail id i will send some message
<RAI> and we wil talk there
<Guest24197> you give me yours
<Guest24197> i will message you and you will get to know
<RAI> srai14429467@gmail.com
<Guest24197> ok
<Guest24197> thx
<Guest24197> see you h there
<Guest24197> maybe
<RAI> dont hack mine ok
<RAI> we are friend now
<Guest24197> no i will not do that
<Guest24197> ever
<Guest24197> yeah we are friends now
<RAI> i am online send me some message on gmail
<Guest24197> ok
<wxl> popey: can you please publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5709752640208896/preview/ ?
<popey> wxl: done
<wxl> thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<wxl> but @tsimonq2 it sure looks like you @'d yourself
<wxl> oops
<wxl> :/
<m4sk1n> Are you going to add more tutorial tasks?
<m4sk1n> And maybe task to contribute to LXD translation, that is afaik ubuntu-related project, but not translated via launchpad
<popey> certainly looks like there could be opportunities to update lxd translations https://hosted.weblate.org/projects/linux-containers/lxd/
<m4sk1n> popey: I know
<m4sk1n> But is it good idea for a task?
<m4sk1n> degville: davidcalle: ping
<konrad11901> wxl: one question about the "Run the Lubuntu upgrade tests and report your results": this "Upgrade Lubuntu" testsuite should be from the "Bionic Daily" milestone or other one?
<wxl> konrad11901: you'll be testing upgrading from Artful to Bionic and Xenial to Bionic
<wxl> so, yes, bionic daily
<konrad11901> ok, thanks!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you remember when the next Xenial point release is? SHould we add a task for those, too?
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-29
<SkyrisBactera> Hi, elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg
<Accelerator> wxl: Hi....are you still there?
<RAI> hii please help me
<RAI> my mentor are not replying 36 hours is over
<wxl> who's your mentor?
<wxl> (s)
<Accelerator> wxl: Sorry to disturb your conversation...but could you please give me a suitable solution to "missing Exec key"?
<wxl> Accelerator: say what? XD
<Accelerator> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1727435
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1727435 in Snapcraft "error message for desktop file problems does not include how to fix them" [Low, Triaged]
<RAI> my mentors are elopio and
<wxl> elopio has been on vacation. not sure when he's getting back
<wxl> Accelerator: sorry, not much of a snapper. probably can't help too much.
<Accelerator> wxl: Thank you anyway....do you know another mentor who can help me?
<wxl> what i can give you is a little logic based on what i do know
<RAI> so what id do
<Accelerator> wxl: Any information would be welcomed 😀
<wxl> a desktop file (e.g. /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop) has an Exec line (e.g. Exec=/usr/bin/vlc --started-from-file %U)
<wxl> oh and the desktop file usually starts with [Desktop Entry]
<wxl> so i would guess:
<wxl>  1. it looks for the file
<wxl>  2. it fails to find the file
<wxl>  3. however, it doesn't stop there
<wxl>  4. next step: find [Desktop Entry] to perhaps validate it as a desktop file
<wxl>  5. fails to find it
<wxl>  6. still, continues.........
<wxl>  7. next: get the Exec line from the desktop entry
<wxl>  8. fails to find it
<Accelerator> So it stops there?
<wxl> so the way i might TRY to approach this is to make some conditionals to stop at each of those fails rather than marching on
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i imagine it probably still tries to continue on
<Accelerator> ok...don't think another mentor would have given me such a detailed explanation...you are the best XD
<wxl> RAI: you said "elopio and" and then didn't continue
<wxl> Accelerator: well, also, i may be wrong, but at least i can explain being wrong well XD
<RAI> ya please wait
<Accelerator> wxl: Thank you and btw goodnight if you will be going to sleep shortly afterwards XD
<RAI> Sergio Schvezov
<RAI> shi is also my mentor
<RAI> she
<RAI> i have submitted my task on 26/12/2017
<wxl> that's sergiusens
<RAI> they have not replyied yet
<wxl> they've not been here in 6 days
<wxl> please give me a link to the task instance
<wxl> i doubt i can help but i can look
<RAI> so you are also a mentor
<RAI> i have contact the google
<wxl> i'm a mentor
<wxl> i'm not the mentor
<wxl> i don't mentor in everything
<RAI> nice
<wxl> but no task instance link means i can't help you
<wxl> what did google say?
<RAI> Thank you for letting us know. We’ll contact your mentor and see what is going on.
<RAI> they have told me
<wxl> wow, that's not too useful
<wxl> well i can't do anything else for you if you don't give me a task instance link
<RAI> ok i am giving
<RAI> https://www.youtube.com/timedtext_editor?action_mde_edit_form=1&v=-3b9qkl9Z_k&lang=en&bl=vmp&ui=hd&ref=player&tab=captions&captions-r=1
<wxl> not what i asked for
<RAI> please help me if you can
<RAI> so ican claim other tasks
<RAI> what??
<RAI> please help me
<wxl> a link to your task instance on google code in
<wxl> that's what i'm looking for
<wxl> can't help you without it
<RAI> ok wait
<RAI> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/
<wxl> nope
<wxl> that's the main entry point
<RAI> what
<wxl> this is for YOUR instance of the task
<RAI> hey are you on gmail
<wxl> starts with https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/
<wxl> if i were, i'd have no intention of giving out my email address if that's what you're angling for
<RAI> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5023586198749184/
<RAI> see this
<wxl> ah
<wxl> i don't have access to our youtube
<wxl> but popey does. i'd ask him
<wxl> since he did the original video, he should be able to help
<RAI> but popey is not replying only
<wxl> when's the last time you mentioned his nickname here and asked for help?
<RAI> on 26
<wxl> i notice he's not a mentor on the task, so he's probably not getting notifications on those comments
<popey> It's 6am here :)
<popey> Good morning
<wxl> there you go
<RAI> hii popey
<popey> Wassup?
<RAI> can you help me
<wxl> to catch you up, popey, RAI wants to get https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5023586198749184/ reviewed. he's already contacted Google unsuccessfully in trying to get help but all they said is they'll contact his mentors, both of which are, i believe, on vacay
<popey> I will look. One moment, please be patient
<popey> thanks wxl
<wxl> thank you popey :)
<RAI> what happen popey
<wxl> RAI: just be patient. he's reviewing it and will get back to you.
<RAI> ok sorry
<wxl> RAI: until then, go find another task to work on!
<RAI> dont call me rai call me shivam
<wxl> RAI: even though you can't claim another task, there's nothing keeping you frmo working on it
<wxl> your nick is RAI. try /nick shivam
<wxl> ah nevermind, i see that someone has registered that nick
<popey> RAI: um, you've translated it from English to English?
<RAI> so popey now hat
<wxl> you could try /nick shivam_
<RAI> what
<wxl> popey: the task description says it's for syncing subtitles
<popey> I'm not sure the goal of the task is to translate from English (the original language) to English
<shivam_> thanks xwl
<popey> oh
<shivam_> yes it is from english to english only we have add the subtiitle
<popey> ok, i understand. not seen this task before, sorry
<shivam_> so popey how can i claim another tasks
<shivam_> hey popey are you there
<popey> DUDE!
<popey> PATIENCE
<popey> I literally woke up 10 minutes ago and am looking at the task you asked me to look at, please wait
<wxl> shivam_: as i said above, you cannot claim another task until this one is reviewed but you can find another one to work on and start working on it.
<popey> I have replied to the task
<shivam_> but i cannot claim any task
<wxl> shivam_: i said that.
<shivam_> ok
<wxl> but you CAN start working on it
<shivam_> ok bye everyone
<RAI> hi popey
<RAI> please give me the script in english
<popey> for what?
<wxl> the aforementioned task, popey. it seems you're implicated in the task description :)
<RAI> the script in english
<popey> there are numerous scripts, I'm asking which one
<wxl> RAI: give him the link to the video you're interested in
<RAI> https://www.youtube.com/timedtext_video?v=-3b9qkl9Z_k
<RAI> please give me
<RAI> are you there popey
<popey> i am looking
<wxl> i would suggest more patience, RAI. if you're trying to get help by doing "hey help me! are you there? hello? please help me! now, please!" it's going to get annoying real fast.
<popey> This is the 3rd time RAI has had this explained
<popey> RAI: I believe this is the text you're after https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nKb2GU53WoeXvRWXzN37opoa3U6SH_Jn9KJWO6ikiB8/edit
<RAI> i am sorry for that but in task it is written that ask the script of the video in english
<RAI> ok thankyou
<popey> np
<wxl> the problem, RAI, is not what you're asking. it's how you're asking it
<RAI> yes you are right
<RAI> can i ask a question
<wxl> you just did
<RAI> where are you from(which country)
<RAI> i think you are angry to me
<RAI> sorry if i have heart you
<popey> I'm based in the UK
<RAI> ohoh
<konrad11901> elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens: ping!
<konrad11901> wxl, tsimonq2: anyone there?
<omairqazi> hi kyrofa
<omairqazi> hi @popey
<popey> hi
<omairqazi> will mentors be online tomorrow
<omairqazi> or is there a holiday?
<popey> Some mentors will be on vacation until ~2nd Jan
<popey> How can I help?
<m4sk1n> are davidcalle or degville on vacation too?
<popey> Yes.
<omairqazi> @popey well kyrofa asked me to release my snap to stable and he will approve my task
<popey> can you link to the task please?
<omairqazi> yes https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6029734162989056/
<degville> m4sk1n: yes, sorry. We had hoped to have some time this week, but it has just been too busy.
<m4sk1n> ok, I understand
<degville> Thanks m4sk1n.
<omairqazi> @popey https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6029734162989056/
<popey> omairqazi: I'm looking, one moment
<omairqazi> @popey ok
<popey> omairqazi: done
<omairqazi> @popey thanks!!
<popey> np
<omairqazi> @popey i tried registering instantnews but the name was not available so i used omairqazi-instantnews
<omairqazi> @popey if you can transfer the name instantnews to me then i can edit my snap name and publish it as instantnews
<popey> omairqazi: I think the process of registering a name needs improving. The name is pre-registered, but you can request it gets transferred to you.
<popey> We should make that more clear
<popey> Did you use "snapcraft register instantnews" when you did that? Or did you do it via the web dashboard?
<omairqazi> terminal throws The name 'instantnews' is already taken.  We can if needed rename snaps to ensure they match the expectations of most users. If you are the publisher most users expect for 'instantnews' then claim the name at 'https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/register-snap/?series=16&name=instantnews'
<popey> yeah, I think that the first sentence is misleading
<popey> I will file a bug against our tools to get that improved. Thanks!
<omairqazi> @popey your welcome. what if i can file a bug
<popey> It's fine. I don't mind doing it :) I will post you a link in here if you want to comment on it.
<popey> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/881a7940552a1eac3c8f0833e33e71017d5b549b/snapcraft/storeapi/errors.py#L169
<popey> that's the line I have a problem with
<omairqazi> @popey ok its fine
<omairqazi> @popey can i go and claim another task now?
<popey> sure, I approved the last one
<popey> omairqazi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1740500 - bug filed :)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740500 in Snapcraft "'The name <foo> is already taken' is a poor experience" [Undecided, New]
<omairqazi> hi my connection was lost
<omairqazi> @popey can you add the label 'bug' to this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6425720735662080/
<omairqazi> @popey can you add the label 'bug' to this https://github.com/canonical-docs/snappy-docs/issues/283
<ubot93> Issue 283 in canonical-docs/snappy-docs "(Rust) Error in Rust Snap Creation Tutorial" [Open]
<popey> Just having lunch, will do when back at my desk
<omairqazi> @popey Oh! sorry for disturbing you
<konrad11901> popey, after eating lunch, could you take a look at my submission, please (https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4900635512143872/)? You're not a mentor of this task, but kyrofa has already checked it, and I've done what he suggested. Thanks in advance and sorry for bothering you!
<popey> Sure. 10 mins
<konrad11901> great! :)
<popey> omairqazi: seems I don't have permission to add tags to that bug
<popey> konrad11901: that one looks like it needs kyrofa , sorry
<omairqazi> @popey ok but since you are the mentor you can approve my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6425720735662080/
<konrad11901> popey: ok, thanks anyway
<omairqazi> @popey please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6425720735662080/
<rai> hii evryone
<omairqazi> @popey you replied on my task but did not approve it. does this mean that more work is needed https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6425720735662080/
 * popey looks
<popey> My mistake, sorry
<popey> Now done
<omairqazi> @popey thanks btw, how did you write this comment '* popey looks'
<popey>  /me looks
<popey> ^ like that
<rai> hey popey what is the time there
<rai> aa jaye
<rai> suraj on your left there is written rai click on that and click query
<surajsul> ok
<m4sk1n> popey: so will there be lxd translation task as I suggested?
<popey> I spoke to the lead maintainer and he was positive about it
<popey> So yes, there will be, when we have a bit of time to make them
<m4sk1n> kyrofa: sergiusens: (not sure who replied me last time), is my snapcraft PR ok now?
 * omairqazi yo
<omairqazi> ^ m
<konrad11901> wxl: are you there?
<wxl> yep konrad11901
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> @popey please take a look https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6525033667100672/
<popey> omairqazi: done :)
<popey> (clicked the right button too!)
<omairqazi> @popey LOL Thanks :)
<konrad11901> wxl: I have two questions about these tests from Upgrade Lubuntu testsuite. First: which image should I use for Upgrade (Image) and Upgrade LTS (image) tests? Lubuntu Desktop daily or another one?
<wxl> konrad11901: the purpose is to test upgrading from the most recent releases to the development image
<wxl> konrad11901: so Upgrade is Artful → Bionic and Upgrade LTS is Xenial → Bionic
<wxl> in both cases, you use the Bionic images. alternate or desktop doesn't matter.
<konrad11901> ok, I'm sorry if some of my questions are silly, I just want to be sure about what I'm doing
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> i mean if you were wrong i'd figure it out XD
<konrad11901> :D
<wxl> i have my ways
<wxl> :)
<konrad11901> and the second question: I executed the command "grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" after upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04, and I got another result than expected (Prompt=normal). Should I file a bug?
<wxl> that's curious indeed
<wxl> was this a fresh install of xenial?
<konrad11901> Yes, I checked this setting before upgrading, and it was LTS
<konrad11901> *by the way
<wxl> yes, please file a bug
<konrad11901> ok
<wxl> against update-manager
<konrad11901> that's all I wanted to know, thanks wxl!
<wxl> np. thank YOU!
<kyrofa> Hey there folks
<konrad11901> Hi kyrofa! Could you check my submission please? :)
<kyrofa> konrad11901, just finished, almost there but you have a test failure now
<konrad11901> yeah, I see, sorry for that! I'll fix it in a while
<konrad11901> kyrofa: fixed
<kyrofa> konrad11901, looks good, I'll have to wait for the tests pass to approve, but I suspect they will
<konrad11901> I hope so, but considering that I'm a very lucky person... :D
<konrad11901> who knows?
<konrad11901> tsimonq2: I see that you've set the status of bug #1739715 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1739715) to "Invalid", but it looks like this bug still occurs. Yes, you've given the correct credentials (lubuntu-next/blank password), but shouldn't it login automatically, without asking for username and password?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1739715 in Lubuntu Next "Live session asks for login" [Undecided, Invalid]
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: Right, that's a known bug. :)
<wxl> if it's a known bug, it shouldn't be invalid
<wxl> (also fyi it's per se)
<tsimonq2> wxl: right, but the bug reported is different
<tsimonq2> Feel free to rename the bug and change the status, one of you :)
<wxl> the purpose of bug reports is not to get rid of them but to turn them into useful information grr
<konrad11901> Isn't the name already correct?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well that's what I'm saying
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: Right, I think
<wxl> tsimonq2: but that's not what you did, as a triager
<wxl> tsimonq2: that said, YOU fix it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Alright
<tsimonq2> (later, just about to leave...
<tsimonq2> )
<m4sk1n> kyrofa: is my typehints PR ok now?
<konrad11901> wxl: and by the way, I did the "Upgrade (image)" and "Upgrade LTS (image)" tests, and at the end of the upgrading process, I got a message saying that an error occured while restoring previously-installed applications. The upgrade itself succeed though. I was upgrading from clean installs of Lubuntu 16.04.3 and 17.10. Is that normal?
<wxl> konrad11901: hm maybe, maybe not. look through /var/log especially for apt or dpkg things to see if you can find any idea where the problem was
<konrad11901> ok, I'll check it
<konrad11901> wxl: found some logs that may or may not be useful, if you can, please take a look at them in your free time: /var/log/installer/syslog: https://pastebin.com/5S5KQP51 (especially from line 1391) and /var/log/apt/history.log: https://pastebin.com/NkPtWhtR (from line 19). Thanks!
<konrad11901> these are from 17.10 -> 18.04 upgrade
<Abhisar> Hi
<wxl> yello
<m4sk1n> Hi
<wxl> konrad11901: did you install the third party drivers when you did that install?
<wxl> konrad11901: nevermind that. i think that's a non issue. can you please look to see if there's a dist-upgrade or update-manager log or folder in /var/log?
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i think i see the problem but i'm not sure why. i'm curious if other systems might have the same issue
<wxl> meaning other flavours
<wxl> the major problem as i see it (outside of some weird complaing from ubiquity which you may file a bug against; i've never noticed those before, but maybe that *IS* the case?) is:
<wxl> Dec 29 21:33:19 lubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:can't add libv4l-0 (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<wxl> Dec 29 21:33:19 lubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:can't add libvorbis0a (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<wxl> Dec 29 21:33:19 lubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:can't add libvorbisenc2 (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<wxl> three broken packages of some kind
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-30
<wxl> it will be interesting to see if the regular upgrade causes the same problem or if it's just the image
<wxl> i guess it would help, also, to know what exact error or errors you saw
<wxl> could you get me a screenshot maybe?
<wxl> konrad11901: i would love it if you could work towards trying to figure this out. but even if you don't have time for that, mention it in the task instance and the lubuntu team will run with it
<razetime> Hello elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hey
<tsimonq2> wxl: About that GCI task
<tsimonq2> wxl: Dailies aren't working
<tsimonq2> wxl: I need an MP to lp:ubuntu-cdimage to fix it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please cut them some slack on it. ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Look at the timestamps: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/
 * omairqazi installing freeplane snap
<omairqazi> @popey please take a look https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4600140054659072/
<omairqazi> Accelerator how many ubuntu tasks have you completed (please dont be secretive)
<Accelerator> I don't think it would be wise to tell u everything😉😉
<omairqazi> Accelerator :(
<Accelerator> omairqazi  :)
<omairqazi> Accelerator :(
<Accelerator> 😑😑
<omairqazi> Accelerator :p
<omairqazi> Accelerator I have completed about 8 tasks
<omairqazi>  @popey hi
<mallen> balloons: Are you happy with me adding this as a task, as the QATracker script isn't functional on the newest versions of Ubuntu, if so I'll get it published - https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6279629973225472/
<omairqazi> @popey hi
<omairqazi> daniellimws: hi
<konrad11901> wxl: there is a "dist-upgrade" directory, but it's empty, I'll send you a screenshot of the error in a while, also I'll check the logs of a normal upgrade (using update-manager)
<konrad11901> wxl: http://i.imgur.com/bYu9wvW.png
<omairqazi> @popey please take a look https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4600140054659072/
<daniellimws> omairqazi: hi
<daniellimws> Accelerator: hi
<omairqazi> daniellimws: hi
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Hi there...back from holidays?
<daniellimws> yea
<daniellimws> saw some cancer happening in the past few days
<omairqazi> daniellimws: how many tasks? :p
<daniellimws> 9
<omairqazi> ok
<daniellimws> another guy that is similar to foxy
<daniellimws> or girl
<omairqazi> daniellimws really?
<daniellimws> wasn't there someone called RAI
<Accelerator> daniellimws: Don't remind me...that was torture
<Accelerator> he is still here
<omairqazi> i don't know what you guys are talking
<Accelerator> be back later...u willl understand everything
<omairqazi> ??
<omairqazi> @popey there?
<daniellimws> hi I would like to report a bug regarding snap, should I report it on the snapcraft or snapd launchpad
<razetime> hello I'd like tot alk to my mentors
<razetime> Are thy onlinw
<daniellimws> don't think so
<daniellimws> razetime: I think popey will come online in 3-4 hours
<razetime> Ok
<razetime> Thanks daniel
<daniellimws> razetime: what is it about?
<daniellimws> not receiving responses on your task?
<razetime> I need help choosing anodejs project to snap
<razetime> I'm a bit confused on how to snap a project someone else made
<daniellimws> razetime: do you have any in mind?
<razetime> I'd like to try snapping the Ethereum IDE
<razetime> https://github.com/ethereum/remix
<daniellimws> razetime: I suppose you can give it a try first, no need to wait for a mentor. If you face any problems you can ask them here and some people may be able to help out
<daniellimws> because mentors normally don't come online during weekends
<konrad11901> wxl: I don't see anything unusual in the logs after upgrading with update-manager. You can check them by yourself if you want: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_wOEdQHek5Ukz1UURIMaJdqzu1j0hhLn
<Accelerator> daniellimws: I forgot to ask...what happened to your automating tests task?
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> does anybody know the mentor martin wimpress
<popey> omairqazi: that's flexiondotorg
<omairqazi> @popey thanks
<m4sk1n> why they all worry about number of completed tasks?
<m4sk1n> quality > quantity
<flexiondotorg> omairqazi: Can I help you with something?
<popey> can I help?
<daniellimws> Accelerator: still working on it :#
<daniellimws> popey: I would like to report a bug about snap, should I do it in snapcraft or snapd launchpad
<popey> whats the bug?
<popey> if it's something that occurs when building a snap using snapcraft then probably launchpad.net/snapcraft if it's a bug after you install the snap, probably launchpad.net/snapd, but let us know what the issue is and I can direct you
<daniellimws> popey: it'll probably no matter of importance, but when I try snap find " " I get this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26284811/
<popey> totally a bug :)
<daniellimws> s/it'll/it's
<popey> wonder if that's snapd or the store itself. I'd file against snapd, because whatever the store returns, it should interpret that and give you a decent answer
<popey> Nice find.
<daniellimws> popey: ok, thanks
<m4sk1n> degville: davidcalle: just ｓｍａｌｌ question, can I point to my fork as feedback_url for my tutorials? I have enabled issues
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> @popey flexiondotorg: please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4856214728998912/
<popey> omairqazi: looking now
<omairqazi> @popey thanks!
<omairqazi_> @popey flexiondotorg: hi, please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6396314034110464/
<omairqazi_> @popey flexiondotorg: hi, please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5658422278094848/
<popey> Done (both)
<omairqazi_> @popey thanks
<wxl> ~
<omairqazi_> @popey flexiondotorg: hi, please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4552605772546048/
<konrad11901> wxl: I set some links here about six hours ago (screenshot with an error and logs from update-manager). Do you see them?
<konrad11901> sent*
<wxl> yeah still reviewing
<konrad11901> ok :)
<wxl> it would be really helpful if all this went into a comment on the GCI task
<konrad11901> ok, I'll write a comment, give me a second
<wxl> oh ho. when did you do the original update, konrad11901? the one that failed? what day?
<wxl> oh nevermind.
<wxl> the 29th
<konrad11901> yes, the 29th
<omairqazi_> +wxl i am new to QATracker so should i do some other task before doing this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5005646330068992/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False
<konrad11901> but I did the upgrade using update-manager today (30th December)
<konrad11901> just saying
<wxl> omairqazi_: you could do one of the testing tasks that actually uses the tracker?
<konrad11901> oh, wxl, I can't create a comment to gci task, because I'm still waiting for my previous task to be reviewed (fixing a bitesize bug, the mentors are: elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens)
<wxl> oh well save it for later :)
<omairqazi_> +wxl can you send me a link to the task to start with
<wxl> omairqazi_: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5129680086630400/
<wxl> konrad11901: do you have both installs still? can you see what version of libvorbisenc2 they have installed?
<omairqazi_> So after doing the iso tracker tasks i should do the setting development environment for qa tracker task, right?
<omairqazi_> So after doing the iso tracker tasks i should do the setting development environment for qa tracker task, right? +wxl
<wxl> omairqazi_: you could probably do it without doing that task. but it will help familiarize you with what the tracker actually is and what it's for.
<omairqazi_> thanks +wxl
<wxl> np
<wxl> omairqazi_: fyi to save your fingers the "+" is not part of my nick, but indicates a particular user mode on irc. you can easily highlight nicks without using any prepending @ or +
<konrad11901> wxl: which installs do you have in mind? 18.04 upgraded with update-manager and 18.04 upgraded with image?
<wxl> konrad11901: yes but more appropriately, the one that fails and the one that works :)
<omairqazi_> ok wxl
<konrad11901> wxl: both of them succeed theoretically ;)
<konrad11901> but one with an error :D
<omairqazi_> popey, there?
<wxl> well yeah the one that succeeds and the one that fails quietly XD
<konrad11901> yeah, I have them (more precisely: I have snapshots of them), give me a while :)
<konrad11901> wxl: so, the version of libvorbisenc2 from 18.04 upgraded with update-manager (without errors) is 1.3.5-4.1...
<konrad11901> ...and the version of this package from 18.04 upgraded with image is exactly the same
<wxl> ok
<wxl> that's bizaare
<wxl> if you run `sudo apt install -f` on the "broken" one, anything interesting?
<konrad11901> nothing (0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded)
<wxl> weird
<wxl> so i'm thinking it's not vorbis that was the issue
<wxl> so that makes me think ubiquity
<konrad11901> Should I file a bug against ubiquity?
<wxl> i would suggest trying some other flavor (like kubuntu) and following the upgrade process again. if you get the same basic problem, then yes.
<konrad11901> ok, I'll try with an other flavor
 * wxl has, tbh, *NEVER* upgraded from image and very rarely recommended it
<konrad11901> wxl: should I firstly update Kubuntu 16.04 using "sudo apt upgrade" and then proceed with upgrading to 18.04 or can I just upgrade to Bionic directly?
<wxl> konrad11901: were those lubuntu tests from xenial -> bionic?
<konrad11901> I've done tests from xenial -> bionic and artful -> bionic, both with the same results (I gave you the logs from 17.10->18,04)
<wxl> oh whoa they BOTH have the error?
<konrad11901> yeah!
<konrad11901> :(
<wxl> huh
<wxl> i'm going to say upgrade to bionic directly
<konrad11901> but I haven't checked the logs from 16.04 to 18.04 though
<konrad11901> but the error was the same
<konrad11901> I'm starting to wonder if I've done something not as I should
<konrad11901> I'll probably repeat the upgrade process in my free time, to be sure
<wxl> i personally haven't tested this yet so i'm not sure :)
<konrad11901> umm, wxl, does Kubuntu installer provide an option to upgrade the installed Kubuntu?
<wxl> it should. it's the same installer
<konrad11901> https://i.imgur.com/RPtDtRD.png
<konrad11901> any advice?
<wxl> uh
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> maybe kubuntu disabled the image update. their upgrade testcases don't include it. shoot.
<konrad11901> yeah, I saw that, so I'm now trying with Xubuntu
<wxl> ubuntu mate does, though
<wxl> oh yeah xubuntu waaaay down at the bottom XD
<konrad11901> :D
<konrad11901> wxl: the same error
<wxl> konrad11901: ok, i'm gonna call that a bug against ubiquity.
<wxl> while you're in there, just ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<konrad11901> ok, give me a second, I'll firstly check the logs
<konrad11901> ok, that's interesting, there are no warnings about vorbis in logs this time
<konrad11901> but the rest of the log (in this part) is almost the same
<omairqazi> hi popey
<wxl> yeah that confirms my feelings
<konrad11901> Ok, reported (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1740613)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740613 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "'Error restoring installed applications' while upgrading to 18.04 using the image" [Undecided, New]
<omairqazi> i want to be in the mailing list
<wxl> omairqazi: which one? http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<omairqazi> yes the gci one
<wxl> oh that one
<wxl> i'd have to find that..
<wxl> http://groups.google.com/group/gci-discuss
<omairqazi> thanks
<omairqazi> hey i found a problem
<omairqazi> on gci if you go to ubuntu organization page
<omairqazi> when you select mailing list
<heesen> kyrofa,could you please take a look at my task
<omairqazi> it will redirect you to google summer of code
<wxl> heesen: just fyi he hasn't been here in over 22 hours
<heesen> wxl,any idea when he will be back
<wxl> heesen: no
<wxl> omairqazi: ah yes, the internal list. haven't seen much activity tbh, but we've used it for gci, too.
<omairqazi> how do i join it
<wxl> follow the instructions on the page
<omairqazi> ok
<omairqazi> do you know when popey or flexiondotorg will coe online
<omairqazi> *come
<wxl> well you do have to remember it's holiday time
<wxl> but they were around a few hours ago
<konrad11901> By the way, is there any IRC channel for Google Code-in participants?
<wxl> i think so
<wxl> let me see
<wxl> not finding anything off hand :/
<konrad11901> hmm, I think I've found something...
<konrad11901> gci-students
<konrad11901> I'll try it
<konrad11901> hmm, ok, it looks like this what I've been looking for, but there are only 18 users :D
<Accelerator> uh why does that channel exists lol?
<popey> hello
<wxl> omairqazi: you still there?
<popey> approved his :)
<konrad11901> Accelerator: I don't know tbh XD
<wxl> yay
<kyrofa> Hey there everyone
<kyrofa> Going through my queue here if anyone has questions
<m4sk1n> hi
<kyrofa> Hey there m4sk1n. Your snapcraft PR looks good, by the way
<m4sk1n> ready to be merged?
<m4sk1n> kyrofa: should I reclaim the task? would you approve it?
<kyrofa> It's not ready to be merged just yet, we need at least two PR reviews, but yeah, I'd approve it
<m4sk1n> kyrofa: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4702687448793088/
<kyrofa> Done
<m4sk1n> thanks
<m4sk1n> what’s going on with the deadline?
<m4sk1n> does it mean that I won’t be able to claim these tasks?
<m4sk1n> oh, I misunderstood something
<kyrofa> I'm not sure...
<kyrofa> Oh, okay all good then
<kyrofa> Alrighty, I'm out!
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-31
<darsh1706> What I have to do?
<omairqazi> hi balloons wxl flexiondotorg and mallen , please take a look at my submission https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4984898123202560/
<konrad11901> omairqazi: have you only completed one testcase?
<konrad11901> "Install (entire disk)"?
<omairqazi> yup konrad11901
<konrad11901> omairqazi: you should complete the whole testsuite if you want your task to be approved
<omairqazi> ok thanks
<omairqazi> konrad11901: so did you use vm
<omairqazi> konrad11901: and completed all testcases
<konrad11901> omairqazi: Yes, I used VM and completed all the testcases in other tasks (these with Lubuntu), about the Kubuntu testsuite, I'm now doing the tests
<konrad11901> Has anyone tried to do OEM install of Kubuntu 18.04? I'm now trying to do it, everything is OK until the end-user configuration screen - after configuring Kubuntu, I ended up with a black screen, I tried to reboot the OS, but still the same...
<Accelerator> konrad11901: Sorry..maybe wxl can help you with that one :(
<omairqazi> Who is Martin Wimpress
<konrad11901> flexiondotorg
<konrad11901> probably
<Accelerator> it's him
<omairqazi> hi flexiondotorg, there?
<flexiondotorg> omairqazi: Hi
<omairqazi> flexiondotorg you approved my task about kubuntu tasks
<Indian135> Hi
<omairqazi> hi Indian135
<omairqazi> flexiondotorg: Hi! I know my task is already approved but I want to make Kubuntu great so I am trying to complete all the testcases in this testsuite (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163929/testcases). By now, I have completed 4 out of 6 and I will complete the rest 2 in a while. Please take your time to see my reports.
<flexiondotorg> omairqazi: That's great, thanks!
<omairqazi> flexiondotorg: completed the rest 2 also
<omairqazi> flexiondotorg: completed 6 of 6
<omairqazi> flexiondotorg there?
<omairqazi> wxl there?
<wxl> konrad11901: that's certainly not right! try switching to a virtual terminal and back to x
<wxl> flexiondotorg: ^^ you might want to be a weeee bit less trigger happy with those approvals XD
<konrad11901> wxl: I'll try to do so
<konrad11901> and by the way
<konrad11901> I've done all the tests today with 20171231, but I've also done one test yesterday with 20171230 (but of course repeated it with 20171231 today), and I forgot to do a screenshot from today tests
<konrad11901> I'm very sorry
<konrad11901> :/
<wxl> no need to be sorry, per se
<konrad11901> I'll take a screenshot from today one of today's tests
<wxl> just make sure you read the BIG FAT NOTE™ XD
<konrad11901> *one today, not two
<konrad11901> Ok :D
<konrad11901> wxl: I can switch to tty, but after switching back to x, I still have a black screen
<wxl> ok
<wxl> try typing the password and hitting enter
<konrad11901> Ok, I'm logged in (in tty)
<wxl> oh i meant at the black screen
<wxl> s/ack/ank/
<konrad11901> Oh
<konrad11901> Nothing happens :(
<konrad11901> wxl: apart from the OEM install, I have only Kubuntu install with language other than English (it was this optional testcase). Would it be a big problem?
<konrad11901> The informations itself are in English of course
<wxl> konrad11901: your choice of language, my friend. :) wait, the testcases don't demand you use english, do they?!
<konrad11901> Yes, one of them even forces the tester to use other language :D
<konrad11901> this optional one
<wxl> oh man i got to look at that
<wxl> Proceed in your native language if you wish. Instructions will remain in English
<wxl> right at the top
<wxl> there is the one that DOES require them to use something else
<wxl> which is good
<wxl> i just don't want the other ones to require english. that's, um, dumb :)
<daniellimws> happy new year
<daniellimws> its 2018 here
<konrad11901> Happy new year daniellimws! :)
<konrad11901> wxl: yes, I agree :)
<konrad11901> By the way, you can check the updated submission, if you want
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> konrad11901: finally done
<konrad11901> wxl: thanks a lot!
<wxl> :)
<konrad11901> By the way, popey has recently said that he was working on some new tasks. When can we expect them?
<konrad11901> Does anyone know anything in this topic?
<Accelerator> konrad11901: He did say after new year :(
<wxl> he's lurking but we're doing some editing on the site
<popey> konrad11901: tuesday at the earliest, when I am back in the office
<konrad11901> Accelerator: Oh, sorry then, I haven't known about that
<konrad11901> popey: thanks for the info!
<wxl> popey there's only 50 if you filter only claimable
<popey> kk
<wxl> these all have instance count 1, soo....
<wxl> oooh this is a fun task
<wxl> you should do this konrad11901 https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5945774607171584/
<wxl> oh it's a beginner :(
<wxl> we have way too many of those
<konrad11901> I have still one beginner task to claim, the problem is: I'm very bad at writing tutorials or documentation XD
<konrad11901> I mean, I can try...
<wxl> you seem to communicate well enough
<konrad11901> hmm, ok then, I'll try
<wxl> ok i think we did them all right popey?
<popey> I thiunk so
<popey> Nice work wxl !
 * wxl high 5s popey
<popey> \o/
<konrad11901> wxl: by the way, could you approve my submission? I want to claim this task you linked :)
<wxl> 1s trying to clean up a mess here
<konrad11901> ok, no problem
<m4sk1n> konrad11901: writing tutorials isn’t as hard as it seems to be…
<m4sk1n> and writing good tutorials is just a bit harder than just writing tutorials
<konrad11901> m4sk1n: maybe you're right, as I said, I'll try to write one :)
<m4sk1n> wxl: can you approve my begineer task? (Ubuntu Hour, 16 days after it…)
<wxl> m4sk1n: you'll want to elaborate at least somewhat on your experience
<m4sk1n> where?
<wxl> in the comments is fine
<m4sk1n> ok
<m4sk1n> wxl: done
<Accelerator> Happy New Year guys...it's 2018 here 😄😄
<m4sk1n> 9:18 PM here
<Accelerator> ah sorry...different time zones and all XD
<refeed[m]> Happy new year!
<Accelerator> Best wishes in advance
<refeed[m]> already 3 am here xD
<Accelerator> Singapore?
<refeed[m]> yup, Jakarta precisely
<Accelerator> Well nvm..happy new year though i was a bit late..😄
<m4sk1n> hi refeed, nice to see somebody else using matrix
<Accelerator> kyrofa: You around?
<refeed[m]> Marcin Mikołajczak: nice to see you too. Yeah, Matrix is pretty nice, I'm using it as my 2nd bouncer, since the connection is pretty stable in matrix
<m4sk1n> I use ZNC as my 2nd bouncer
<m4sk1n> I often recommend matrix to others (who don’t know how to use IRC), because they used to use more modern IMs…
<Nissaar> HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS
<Accelerator_> Happy New Year
<heesen> happy new year everyone
<konrad11901> Happy New Year! It's 2018 in Poland :)
<m4sk1n> Happy new year!
